# Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?



## mike_w (5. März 2009)

Weiß einer von euch, wie die konkrete Gesetzeslage zum Mitnehmen lebender Fische für z.B. einen eigenen Teich/ Aquarium ist (Land NRW)?

Natürlich werden tierschutzrechtliche Aspekte beim Transport berücksichtigt (ausreichend großer Behälter mit Luftpumpe) und selbstverständlich sind die Fische weder untermaßig noch geschont.
Oder muss ich unbedingt für eine eigene Anlage Fische beim Händler kaufen?
Wäre schön, hier nicht nur vage Vermutungen zu lesen. Bin beim Fischereirecht NRW nicht fündig geworden und wüsste auch nicht, wo ich sonst suchen sollte.
Mike


----------



## melis (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ich kann dir so erst einmal keine Antwort geben, aber nur zum Verständnis. Du willst ein oder mehrere Fische z.B. im See/Kanal/Fluss fangen und diese dann in deinen Teich oder Aquarium einsetzen?


----------



## mike_w (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ich praktiziere dies schon seit einigen Jahren. Hin und wieder habe ich für einige Monate einen Hecht von ca. 70cm im Teich, damit der Goldfischbestand wieder etwas reduziert wird. 

Hatte auch schon mal den Winter über Forellen im Teich oder auch schon mal den einen oder anderen Karpfen. 

Ich weiß ober nicht, ob es Ärger geben kann, wenn die richtigen Leute sehen, wie ich einen 70cm lebendig in den Behälter meines Autos lege.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Also, erstmal ist es ja fast überall so das Du den Maßigen/Ungeschonten Fisch am Wasser sofort versorgen musst. Dann gibt es ja noch die Aussagen, das man einen Fisch nicht in ein anderes Gewässer umsetzen darf/soll. Von daher ein klares NEIN (von meiner Seite). 

Was mich jetzt komisch stimmt, Du praktizierst das jetzt schon seit Jahre, und fragst Dich erst jetzt ob es richtig oder flasch ist... Oder welche Strafe evtl. auf Dich zukommen könnte ... Hmm...hättest Dich mal vorher schlau machen sollen....Aber eagl...


Also meines Wissens ist es nicht zulässig (lasse mich jedoch gern eines besseren belehren)  

In diesem Sinne ....


----------



## andy72 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

ich denke mal daß das in ordnung geht wenn der transportbehälter der grösse der fische entspricht,die fische werden ja auch mit lkw transportiert wenn gewässer besetzt werden aber genau weiss ich es auch nicht,aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es im tierschutzgesetz genau geregelt ist


----------



## mike_w (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Danke für die Antwort.
Das eigenmächtige Besatzmaßnahmen an öffentlichen Gewässern bzw. auch an größeren Privatgewässern verboten ist, ist mir klar (Genehmigung durch Fischereibehörde usw.).

Es gibt in einigen Vereinen die Vorschrift, alle maßigen Fische zu entnehmen und sinnvoll zu verwerten (damit ist töten und essen gemeint), aber solchen Vereinen trete ich schon aus Prinzip nicht bei. Aber das gehört hier nicht hin.

Bei mir handelt es sich um MEIENEN großen Gartenteich direkt vorm Wohnzimmer. Wenn ich diesen nicht besetzen darf, wer dann? Ich könnte mir auch Fische aus der Zoohandlung holen.


----------



## Master Hecht (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Also was das Gesetz genau dazu sagt weiß ich nich, nur das ich auch Rotfedern bei uns außer Ems hab, genau so wie bekannte auch mal den ein oder anderen gefangenen Hecht in den Teich setzen. 
Hier interessiert das sowieso keinen...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## antonio (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

guck mal in dein fischereigesetz da stehts drin oder in eurer fischereiverordnung nrw.
in der regel ist es so, daß fische die entnommen wurden spätestens nach dem angeln(wenn hälterung im setzkescher erlaubt) oder eben nach der entnahme zu töten sind.


antonio


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Moment mal... Köderfische dürfen lebend am Wasser transportiert und gehältert werden (NRW) - Behälter etc. vorausgesetzt. Es ist mir keine Regelung bekannt die es verbietet die KöFis lebend nach hause mitzunehmen. 

Ich kenne einige Gartenteichbesitzer die dies ähnlich praktizeiren. Vorher wird natürlich mit dem Gewässerwart abgesprochen.


----------



## antonio (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mein Gott, warum müssen hier schon wieder welche päpstlicher als der Papst sein...
> 
> Wenn ich Köderfische mitnehme, dann "versorge" ich die auch nicht am Wasser - die kommen lebend in einem Kübel ins Auto - und wenn die Fische eben etwas grüßer sind, dann ist de Kübel eben entsprechend größer -basta!  Der Fischbesatz kommt ja auch nicht "waidgerecht versorgt" ins Gewässer, sonder leben und wenn jemand die entsprechenden Behältnisse hat - warum nicht???



wenn der richtige kontrolleur kommt kanns aber ins auge gehen.

das mit den besatz ist ne andere sache, dafür gibt es extra regelungen.

antonio


----------



## zesch (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter !

ein "bekannter" Angelfreund besetzt so "seine" Kiesgrube, mit Fängen aus Rhein und Lippe. Diese Kiesgrube wird dann "vereinsmäßig" von 20 Leuten beangelt.....

zu Fische in ein fremdes Gewässer umsetzen:

Enten tun dies ja schon mit dem Laich.... Der Kormoran verliert auch Fisch im Flug (lebend) = selbst schon einen 30`er Zander auf eine Brücke´, 6m über dem Wasser zappelnd liegen sehen, der gerade aus einem Kormoran rausgefallen ist.

dann sind da noch die Raubfischangler, die ihre Köfis woanders her in das jeweilige Gewässer "einbringen", sogar Hering o.ä.

pers. finde ich eine sinnvolle Verwertung hat jeder selbst zu entscheiden,

wann diese Verwertung stattfindet und wie, dabei muß man sich ja nicht unbedingt von jedem "sehen" lassen

Gruß
zesch


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mein Gott, warum müssen hier schon wieder welche päpstlicher als der Papst sein...
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Master Hecht (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@antonio
Das stimmt natürlich mit dem Kontrolleur aber eigentlich kann er dir nichts. Grade hier in Nrw wurd ich bisher erst einmal kontrolliert...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Dart (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Interessantes Thema...aus dem Bauch raus sehe ich das wie Martin...aber wie es gesetzlich geregelt ist weiß ich leider net. Ich bin mir aber sicher, das da noch konkrete Infos, fern von jeder Spekulation, gepostet werden.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Student (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Hi!

Bei Köderfischen wird da wohl kaum jemand meckern, wenn die zu Hause im Teich bspw. überwintern sollen oder so...aber wenn du einen 70 cm Hecht in den Kofferaum legst, dann wird das sicherlich Aufsehen erregen.

Wie hast du denn den bitte transportiert, wenn du "tierschutzrechtliche Aspekte beim Transport berücksichtigt" hast? Hast wohl kaum die Badewanne im Kombi gehabt *g*

Mfg

Student


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ToxicToolz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > da isser wieder der Papst:m:m
> ...


----------



## Köfi83 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Also ich kann dazu so viel sagen,

ein gefangener Fisch der über seinem Schonmaß liegt ist normalerweis sofort zu versorgen d.h. betäuben, abstechen, ausnehmen und dementsprechend aufbewahren.(Kühlbox)

Man darf keinen einzigen den man fängt und die richtige größe hat wieder zurück setzen.....
Ja richtig gehört *catch and release* ist rechtlich gesehen verboten aber wie gesagt das bleibt dann jedem selbst überlassen.

Manche sehen das auch nicht so eng aber ich denke da gibt es auch andere.

Und so lange man nicht erwischt wird ist alles i.O.

Aber wie gesagt rechtlich gesehen ist es nicht erlaubt.

Also gehe ich auch davon aus das es nicht erlaubt ist Fische zu hältern und mit nach hause zu nehmen, da es nicht Weidgerecht ist.

Außer du hast eine Fischzucht.:m

Gruß Köfi#6


----------



## mike_w (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Keine Badewanne, aber ich habe eine Kunststoffkiste, die ca. 150l fasst und ca. 1,2m lang ist. Dazu noch eine leistungsstarke E-Pumpe. 
Bisher hatte ich beim Transport noch keine Ausfälle, die durch den Transport bedingt waren.

Bitte keine C&R Diskussion, aber das absolute Entnahmegebot ist auch Unsinn. Der DAV hat eine ganz andere Auffassung als der VDSF.


----------



## Dart (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Man darf keinen einzigen den man fängt und die richtige größe hat wieder zurück setzen.....
> Ja richtig gehört *catch and release* ist rechtlich gesehen verboten aber wie gesagt das bleibt dann jedem selbst überlassen.


 Wer hat dir denn den Quatsch ins Ohr geflüstert?
@mike_w
Geduld, da kommen sicher noch Infos mit Substanz, das sind halt grenzwertige Fragen, die nicht einfach zu beantworten sind.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Student (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> ein gefangener Fisch der über seinem Schonmaß liegt ist normalerweis sofort zu versorgen



Einen untermaßigen Fisch "unversorgt" mit nach Hause zu nehmen, finde ich ja noch viel schlimmer. Das zerstört ja jegliche Besatzmaßnahmen im Kern...und wenn damit dann noch Teiche besetzt werden, wo ein "Privatverein" angelt: Das kann ja nicht sein...

Köderfische hab ich auch schon mit nach Hause genommen und bei Bedarf aus dem Gartenteich geholt und dann für den Ansitz frisch getötet. Aber das da jemand meckert, glaub ich kaum.

@Mike: Du hast extra für dafür eine 120l Box mit Sauerstoffpumpe? 

Nicht, dass die Fische als Nebengewerbe an eine Sushi-Bar verkauft und  dort lebend in Streifen geschnitten werden |rolleyes

Mfg

Student


----------



## Köfi83 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Dart schrieb:


> Wer hat dir denn den Quatsch ins Ohr geflüstert?
> @mike_w
> Geduld, da kommen sicher noch Infos mit Substanz, das sind halt grenzwertige Fragen, die nicht einfach zu beantworten sind.
> Gruss Reiner


 

Also nur mal zur Info ich habe vor kurzem meinen Angelschein gemacht und in Bayern ist es so das normalerweise die Fische die ihr Maß haben versorgt werden sollen das heiß geschlachtet.
Ist so, in Bayern sind die Fische nicht wieder zurück zu setzen.


----------



## zesch (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

*§3 Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht*



(1) Das Fischereirecht gibt Befugnis, in einem Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen, zehnfüßige Krebse und Muscheln (Fische) zu hegen, *zu fangen und sich anzueignen*.

(2) Das Fischereirecht umfast die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen
Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen. Künstlicher Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig

a) *zum Ausgleich bei beeinträchtigter natürlicher Fortpflanzung einer Fischart,*
b) zur Wiederansiedlung ursprünglich heimischer Fischarten,
c) nach Fischsterben,
d) zum Erstbesatz in neugeschaffenen Gewässern,
e) in den Fällen der §§ 40 Abs. 2 und 45 Abs. 3

______

ich kann im Fischereirecht nichts erkennen, was gegen die Mitnahme von lebenden Fischen spricht....


----------



## mike_w (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Wie schon im Anfangsposting geschrieben: Es geht um maßige nichtgeschonte Fische für einen großen Gartenteich.

Die Kiste habe ich eigentlich für meine Tauchklamotten und die Pumpe habe ich irgendwann einmal für 20€ gekauft. Nichts weltbewegenes, aber ausreichend. Des weiteren mache ich so etwas nicht wöchentlich, sonder vielleicht ein bis dreimal pro Jahr. In manchen Jahren auch überhaupt nicht. Nix Gewerbe ode Sushi.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Student schrieb:


> Einen untermaßigen Fisch "unversorgt" mit nach Hause zu nehmen, finde ich ja noch viel schlimmer.


 


Ähmmm Hallo hast Du was nicht mitbekommen, es geht hier um MAßIGE Fische .... 

Untermaßige sind in der Regel (wenn allein lebensfähig) so oder so schonend und sofort in sein Gewässer zu entlassen


----------



## Student (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Untermaßige sind in der Regel (wenn allein lebensfähig) so oder so schonend und sofort in sein Gewässer zu entlassen



Da hier angesprochen wurde, dass in Flüssen für den Besatz in einem Privat-Teich die Fische gefangen werden, war ich mir da nicht ganz so sicher und wollte das nochmal explizit dazuschreiben....

Und es gibt bei YouTube und co. leider auch Videos von Karpfen und Aalen in Badewannen und das muss nun wirklich nicht sein.

Wie gesagt: Bei Köderfischen würde ich als Beobachter GAR nix sagen und habe das auch selbst schon getan. Wenn ich aber sehe, dass jemand einen 70er Hecht in den Kofferaum steckt, würde ich schonmal nachhaken...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Ollek (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, wie die konkrete Gesetzeslage zum Mitnehmen lebender Fische für z.B. einen eigenen Teich/ Aquarium ist (Land NRW)?
> 
> Natürlich werden tierschutzrechtliche Aspekte beim Transport berücksichtigt (*ausreichend* großer Behälter mit Luftpumpe) und selbstverständlich sind die Fische weder untermaßig noch geschont.
> Oder muss ich unbedingt für eine eigene Anlage Fische beim Händler kaufen?
> ...



Wenn dann achte darauf entsprechend zugelassene Behälter zu verwenden, da "ausreichend" vielen nicht ausreichend genug ist.

Weiter solltest du den Gewässereigentümer (verein Pächter etc.) fragen bzw. in kenntnis setzen das du lebenden Fisch in definierter Stückzahl mitnehmen willst.  Lass dir die Erlaubnis wenn möglich schriftlich geben. 

Dann sollte meines erachtens dem Lebendtransport nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Wie sich das dann bei Wildfischen für Teiche und Aquarien verhält kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Bream_Ol (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Köfi83 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dazu so viel sagen,
> 
> ein gefangener Fisch der über seinem Schonmaß liegt ist normalerweis sofort zu versorgen d.h. betäuben, abstechen, ausnehmen und dementsprechend aufbewahren.(Kühlbox)
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, kann es sein, das Du das gelernte etwas zu eng siehst ?
Nur mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis:

Ich gehe leidenschaftlich gern stippen, fange dabei einen Karpfen, der maßig ist.

Ich mag aber keine Karpfen essen, warum sollte ich diesen nun abschlagen, um Ihn vielleicht nachher in der Mülltonne zu entsorgen ??
Oder darf ich im Umkehrschluß gar nicht angeln gehen, weil ich keine Karpfen esse ??

*nur ein Beispiel, bewusst überspitzt, um zu zeigen, das manche Regelungen, mit Verlaub, nicht so ganz praxisgerecht sind!*

Gruß

Bream


----------



## antonio (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



zesch schrieb:


> *§3 Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann ließ mal den rest des fischereigesetzes.
 im paragraph steht 42, das hierzu verordnungen usw erlassen werden können.
also die fischereiverordnung für nrw hernehmen da steht drin was erlaubt und was nicht.
desweiteren hast du als "normaler" angler ein beschränktes fischereirecht, nicht gleichzusetzen mit den fischereirechten der eigentümer und pächter zum beispiel.

antonio


----------



## Dart (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> @martin obelt. Wofür muss man denn lebende köderfische aus einem gewässer entnehmen und ins auto laden?


 Bleib doch einfach am Thema, und frage den User per p.n.|rolleyes


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

wir kennen die antwort


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

C&R die nächste .......Fortsetzung folgt#h

lg


----------



## Dart (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Petri Heil 22 schrieb:


> wir kennen die antwort


Ich weiss nicht wer "Wir" sind, und möchte es auch gar nicht wissen.
Der TE hat eine Frage, allein um deren Beantwortung sollte es gehen:g


----------



## Student (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Hi!

Damit die Frage den rechtlichen Charakter behält und hier, auch von mir, nicht nur gemutmaßt und gepöbelt wird:



> *Fischereiordnung des Landes Brandenburg (BbgFischO)*
> (1) Zum Hältern (zeitlich befristete Aufbewahrung von lebenden Fischen ohne Fütterung) von Fischen dürfen nur hinreichend geräumige Netze, Behälter, Becken und andere Vorrichtungen verwendet werden, die eine Hälterung mit ausreichender Sauerstoff- und Wasserversorgung gewährleisten und die durch Güte, Material, Form und Größe vermeidbare Schädigungen der Fische ausschließen. *Der Zeitraum der Hälterung ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. *
> (2) Mit der Handangel gefangene Fische, ausgenommen Forellen, Saiblinge, Äschen, Maränen und Lachse, dürfen vorübergehend, *längstens bis zum Ende des Fangtages gehältert werden. *
> (3) Eine Hälterung ist nur in strömungsberuhigten Zonen zulässig. Von fahrenden Wasserfahrzeugen aus ist die Hälterung in Setzkeschern verboten.
> ...



Punkt 2 schließt die Verwendung für den Gartenteich aus, Punkt 4 schließt das Zurücksetzen und damit auch die Verwendung als Köderfisch aus. Nur: Wozu dient das Hältern und der Transport denn dann? Anscheinend nur, um den Fisch bis zum Abend zu hältern und dann zum Zwecke der Verwertung zu töten. Komische Sache...

Und für NRW gibt es solche detaillierten Regeln nicht. Dort steht in der *Fischereiordnung des Landes Brandenburg (BbgFischO)*, dass zum Zwecke der künstlichen Vermehrung und der Förderung die normalen Regeln (Schonmaß, sofortige Versorgung,...) außer Kraft gesetzt werden können. Dazu muss ein Antrag bei der unteren Fischereibehörde gestellt werden.

@Threadersteller: Frag also die untere Fischereibehörde, ob du zur Förderung des Hechtes und dessen Vermehrung einen mit in den Gartenteich nehmen darfst.

Die Antwort dürfte klar sein. Sprich: Es ist VERBOTEN.

Mfg

Student


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Student schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Damit die Frage den rechtlichen Charakter behält und hier, auch von mir, nicht nur gemutmaßt und gepöbelt wird:
> 
> ...


 
Und wann ist der fangtag zu ende zu Hause oder am Wasser???alles auslegungssacheUnd tote gehälterte fische dürfen kein Köfi mehr sein????Das heißt ich darf nur Köfis nehmen die ich mit der Angel gefangen habe??? 
lg


----------



## Student (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und wann ist der fangtag zu ende zu Hause oder am Wasser???alles auslegungssache



Ist doch völlig egal: *"...zeitlich befristete Aufbewahrung von lebenden Fischen ohne Fütterung"

*Die zeitlich befristete Aufbewahrung ohne Fütterung schließt es aus, diesen Fisch in einen Gartenteich o.ä. zu setzen!

Ob du ihn zu Hause tötest und in die Pfanne haust oder nicht, kannst du in Brandenburg aber selbst enscheiden, soweit ich das verstehe.

In NRW, und darum geht es dem Threadersteller, gibt es diese Gestalungsmöglichkeit gar nicht und es ist NICHT erlaubt, egal wie.

Mfg

Student


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Student schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal: *"...zeitlich befristete Aufbewahrung von lebenden Fischen ohne Fütterung"*
> 
> Die zeitlich befristete Aufbewahrung ohne Fütterung schließt es aus, diesen Fisch in einen Gartenteich o.ä. zu setzen!
> 
> ...


 
Ach so

lg


----------



## Köfi83 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Hmmmm, kann es sein, das Du das gelernte etwas zu eng siehst ?
Nur mal ein Beispiel aus der Praxis:

Ich gehe leidenschaftlich gern stippen, fange dabei einen Karpfen, der maßig ist.

Ich mag aber keine Karpfen essen, warum sollte ich diesen nun abschlagen, um Ihn vielleicht nachher in der Mülltonne zu entsorgen ??
Oder darf ich im Umkehrschluß gar nicht angeln gehen, weil ich keine Karpfen esse ??

*nur ein Beispiel, bewusst überspitzt, um zu zeigen, das manche Regelungen, mit Verlaub, nicht so ganz praxisgerecht sind!*

Gruß

Bream




Hallo Bream

Ja klar war das überspizt zitiert, ich habe ja auch extra betont das es das Gesetz vorschreibt.

Ich selbst fische auch geziehlt auf Karpfen und setze sie wieder zurück.(Catch and Release)

Also ganz Streng nach dem Gesetz musst du die maßigen alle mitnehmen.

Aber egal wer macht das schon.

Gruß köfi#6


----------



## zesch (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

der Hegeplan (wenn es einen vereinseigenen gibt, oder Fischereibehörde) sieht vor

wie in diesem Fall zu entscheiden ist (Hecht von 70cm Beförderung in den Gartenteich)

Grundsätzlich gilt doch wohl die "Tat", wenn alles "offiziel" geschehen soll, einem Gewässerwart mitzuteilen und eine mind. mündl. Genehmigung einzuholen....usw.

Nur, mich pers. gefragt, würde "es" einfach tun, solange es einheimische Arten sind, mein "Gewässer" zuhause eindeutig gesund ist, wenn der Fisch irgendwann wieder in sein Stammgewässer zurück soll....

würde ich darauf angesprochen werden, ist das dann "Tierschutz", oder Kururlaub für Fische (Fettfressaktion ala Goldfische...)

zesch


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Student
Dein Gesetzesauszug ist fast der gleiche wie in Bayern.
Bei deinem Punkt4 liegst du etwas falsch in deiner ausführung,den das bezieht sich auf lebende Fische, und man darf keine lebenden Köderfische
verwenden sondern nur tote, und die kannst du dann tot als Köder  verwenden.
@mike w
Nach dem Gesetzesauszug (punkt1) kannst du wenn du ein ausreichendes Transportgefäß besitzt deine Fische auch in deinem Teich für Private Zwecke einsetzen, vorausgesetzt dein Verein hat nichts dagegen (steht dann meist in Erlaubnisschein) und dein Teich ist groß genug für die Fische.
|wavey:


----------



## C.K. (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Wie Zesch schon richtig rausgesucht hat, ist es laut Gesetz hier in NRW erlaubt sich den gefangenen Fisch anzueignen.
D.h er ist Fach- und Sachgerecht zu töten, da er dem Verzehr dient. Laut Gewässerordnung vom LFV Westfalen sind Köderfische am gleichen Gewässer zu fangen und zu benutzen. Damit dürfte die Verbringung per Eimer in andere Gewässer verboten sein.
War bei der letzten Auffrischung meiner Kontrollberechtigung ein Thema, die Linie des Verbandes auch recht eindeutig.


----------



## Sledge (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Wie Zesch schon richtig rausgesucht hat, ist es laut Gesetz hier in NRW erlaubt sich den gefangenen Fisch anzueignen.
> D.h er ist Fach- und Sachgerecht zu töten, da er dem Verzehr dient. Laut Gewässerordnung vom LFV Westfalen sind Köderfische am gleichen Gewässer zu fangen und zu benutzen. Damit dürfte die Verbringung per Eimer in andere Gewässer verboten sein.
> War bei der letzten Auffrischung meiner Kontrollberechtigung ein Thema, die Linie des Verbandes auch recht eindeutig.


 
Hallo C.K.

Die Rechtslage *dazu* ist eindeutig , da gibt´s nix dran zu rütteln !
Wie aber verhält es sich mit gefrorenen Köfis |kopfkrat?
Rotaugen , Ukels usw. kommen ja in vielen Gewässern vor.
Rein theoretisch müßte man einen "Herkunftsnachweis" für seine Tiefkühlköfis mitführen , da es ja verboten ist , welche aus "Fremdgewässern" zu benutzen|supergri
Wie würdest du bei einer Kontrolle damit umgehen?

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## C.K. (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



> Wie würdest du bei einer Kontrolle damit umgehen?



Ich rieche immer daran, kommt mir der Geruch sehr bekannt vor, hat mein Gegenüber sowieso ein grundsätzliches Problem!:q:q:q 

Nein, quatsch, sowas würde ich nicht ahnden, einen 70cm Hecht aber schon!


----------



## Sledge (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Ich rieche immer daran, kommt mir der Geruch sehr bekannt vor, hat mein Gegenüber sowieso ein grundsätzliches Problem!:q:q:q
> 
> Nein, quatsch, sowas würde ich nicht ahnden, einen 70cm Hecht aber schon!


 
Ich hoffe , du meinst das mit dem Hecht nur auf die Schonzeit bezogen.|kopfkrat


----------



## C.K. (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Nee, wenn der lebend vom Wasser mitgenommen wird.


----------



## Köfi83 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann hast Du bei Deiner Prüfung und dem vorangegangenen Lehrgang nicht aufgepasst - das Hältern in knotenlosen Setzkeschern ist in Bayern erlaubt..... da steht nirgends was von sofort töten blabla


 

Und wenn du richtig lesen könntet würdest du sehen das ich gesagt habe das es das Gesetz so vorschreibt ja.#4

Und hey Fakt ist, das Fische nicht ohne Grund gefangen werden sollen (laut Gesetz) und dementsprechend auch nach dem Fang zu versorgen sind (Schlachten, Laut Gesetz)

Aber hey wer hält sich zu 100% daran.

Habe aber nix übers Hältern in Wannen oder ähnlichem gesagt.:v da ich das auch nicht weiß da hierüber nix erwähnt wurde.

Gruß Köfi


----------



## Sledge (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Nee, wenn der lebend vom Wasser mitgenommen wird.


 
Sorry , davon wurde ja hier berichtet.
Da hab ich nicht mehr dran gedacht , weil ich auf so eine Idee gar nicht käme.

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## gründler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Gibt doch überall Wildfänge zu kaufen bei jedem guten Baumarkt.........
Da gibs dann ganz offizell Hechte Schleien ....in Tüten Eimern etc. zum mitnehmen.

Es lebe Deutschland und seine ernannten Wächter!

lg


----------



## schrauber78 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

O.T. an


Köfi83 schrieb:


> Und hey Fakt ist, das Fische nicht ohne Grund gefangen werden sollen (laut Gesetz) und dementsprechend auch nach dem Fang zu versorgen sind (Schlachten, Laut Gesetz).
> 
> Gruß Köfi


 
Was ein Humbuk, aber egal.
Stell dir doch einfach mal vor, du lebst mit deiner Freundin zusammen und fängst pro Jahr 60 und mehr maßige Zander, 50 Hechte und dazu noch 5 Karpfen und 12 Aale. Wollt ihr euch nur von Fisch ernähren??? :q

O.T. aus


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Nee, wenn der lebend vom Wasser mitgenommen wird.


 


Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist aber typisch deutsche Kontrollwahn......


 

Nein ist kein Wahn, das ist es was der TE wissen wollte



mike_w schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, wie die konkrete *Gesetzeslage* zum Mitnehmen lebender Fische....


 

Er wollte nicht wissen was Ihr machen würdet, er wollte/will sich rechtlich absichern....Und einen Fisch von 70cm (lebend) mit in seinen Gartenteich zu schleppen, ist keine Sinnvolle Verwertung was das Angeln betrifft.

Und zum ENDE des ANGELTAGES: Das Ende des Angeltages ist der Zeitpunkt, in dem Ich meine Ruten vom Wasser ins Auto lege...

Und zum Punkt Köderfisch: Es ist verboten (in meiner Umgebung zumindest) einen Köderfisch in See A zu fangen, diesen zu versorgen und frisch wie er noch ist in See B zu benutzen. (Krankheitsübertragung in andere Gewässer)...
Wenn Ich diesen jedoch mitnehme, dann einfriere und beim nächsten Nachtangeln oder ähnlichem an See B nutze, dann ist es erlaubt...da lebt kein Keim mehr an dem Fisch...


----------



## antonio (6. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Nein ist kein Wahn, das ist es was der TE wissen wollte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




auch dann ist es nicht erlaubt, wenn es die bestimmung bei euch gibt, daß köfis nur aus dem gleichen gewässer genutzt werden dürfen.
nur dürfte es schwerfallen zu beweisen,daß der köfi nicht aus dem gewässer stammt,es sei denn diese art gibt es dort nicht.

antonio


----------



## Ollek (6. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Gibt doch überall Wildfänge zu kaufen bei jedem guten Baumarkt.........
> Da gibs dann ganz offizell Hechte Schleien ....in Tüten Eimern etc. zum mitnehmen.
> 
> Es lebe Deutschland und seine ernannten Wächter!
> ...



#d Also ganz erhlich, ich war gestern in etlichen "guten" Baumärkten, aber Hechte und Schleien in Tüten zum mitnehmen hab ich nirgends gesehn.

|bigeyesHast du mal ne konkrete Adresse? Das Interessiert mich wirklich.

Gruss

PS: doch in der Gartenabteilung ein paar Goldfische konnte man sehen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



antonio schrieb:


> [/color]
> 
> auch dann ist es nicht erlaubt, wenn es die bestimmung bei euch gibt, daß köfis nur aus dem gleichen gewässer genutzt werden dürfen.
> nur dürfte es schwerfallen zu beweisen,daß der köfi nicht aus dem gewässer stammt,es sei denn diese art gibt es dort nicht.
> ...


 

Das hast Du jetzt falsch verstanden, Es ist bei uns NICHT VERBOTEN einen GEFRORENEN oder KONSERVIERTEN Köderfisch zu benutzen. Es ist aber verboten einen frischen Köderfisch von See A in See B zu nutzen...


----------



## mike_w (6. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

*@Ollek:
 Also ganz erhlich, ich war gestern in etlichen "guten" Baumärkten, aber Hechte und Schleien in Tüten zum mitnehmen hab ich nirgends gesehn.

Hast du mal ne konkrete Adresse? Das Interessiert mich wirklich.

Gruss

PS: doch in der Gartenabteilung ein paar Goldfische konnte man sehen.*

www.zajac.de -> dort bekommst du je nach Jahreszeit von Aal bis Zander eine gewaltige Pallette lebender Fische (Aale, Hechte, Zander, Barsche, Forellen, Waller, Störe, Karpfen, Schleien, Krebse, Frösche, Molche ....). Von der 3cm Schmerle bis zum 1,8m Waller. Ist halt nur nicht billig. Ein 1,8m Waller kostet nur mal eben ca. 1500€. 
Einen 70cm Hecht habe ich noch nicht gesehen, müsste aber etwa um die 150€ kosten (in Relation zu den anderen Fischen). Da fang ich mir den doch lieber selbst.


----------



## Köfi83 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Also ich weiß ja nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist aber unser Rechtsverdreher (Diplom Biologe) hat uns das so gesagt, das Fische normalerweise bzw. das Angeln nicht darauf auszurichten ist Fische wegend em Drill zu fangen, sondern weil man einen Grund hat, ihn zu essen.

Oder er hat uns misst erzählt. Das waren abers eine Worte.

Ich kann euch nur das sagen wie es uns beigebracht wurde und das ist erst 3-4 Wochen her.

Wenn man es mit dem Gestz genau nimmt darf kein einziger maßiger Fisch wieder zurück gesetzt werden ob ihr es glauben wollt oder nicht. Ist so

Aber wie gesagt sie haben uns auch gesagt das dem keiner so nachgeht.

In Frankreich z.b. oder in anderen Ländern wird das anders praktiziert.(catch and release)


Gruß Köfi


----------



## mike_w (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

_@Köfi83: Wenn man es mit dem Gestz genau nimmt darf kein einziger maßiger Fisch wieder zurück gesetzt werden ob ihr es glauben wollt oder nicht. Ist so_

Zitiere bitte das entsprechende Gesetz (das es meiner Meinung nach nicht gibt. Ist auch keine Glaubenssache. Es muss eine Aneignungsabsicht bestehen, was aber etwas anderes ist).

Bei diesem Thread ging es nicht um die Frage, ob Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen, sondern ob ich die Fische lebendig für mein Aquarium oder Gartenteich mitnehmen darf. 

Also für eine sinnvolle Verwertung außerhalb des Kochtopfs.


----------



## Sledge (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> _@Köfi83: Wenn man es mit dem Gestz genau nimmt darf kein einziger maßiger Fisch wieder zurück gesetzt werden ob ihr es glauben wollt oder nicht. Ist so_
> 
> Zitiere bitte das entsprechende Gesetz (das es meiner Meinung nach nicht gibt. Ist auch keine Glaubenssache. Es muss eine Aneignungsabsicht bestehen, was aber etwas anderes ist).
> 
> ...


 
Moin Leute |wavey:
Die Frage des TE ist doch schon lange beantwortet , und zwar mit einem unmißverständlichen -* NEIN , das darf man nicht !*
Wie jeder Einzelne damit "umgeht", ist seine Sache , denn die eventuellen Konsequenzen hat jeder Angler selbst zu tragen.
Laut Fischerei-und Tierschutzgesetz , ist die einzig "sinnvolle Verwertung" , den Fisch umgehend zu töten (in Ausnahmefällen bis zum Ende des Angeltages im Setzkescher zu hältern) , um ihn dann dem "eigenen Verzehr" zuzuführen.

Ob diese Regelung nun gefällt oder nicht , *sie ist gültig !*

Ich denke , dabei sollte man es dann auch belassen , damit nicht fälschlicherweise , bei mit Sicherheit mitlesenden Tierschützern , der Eindruck entsteht , Angler machen sich ihre eigenen Gesetze und kümmern sich recht wenig um die bestehenden Fischerei- und Tierschutzgesetze.

Ist nur mal ein Denkanstoß...

Gruß sledge :m


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Mal ein kleiner Tip : Wenn ich einen kleinen Hecht für meinen Gartenteich brauchen würde, einmal mit dem Zuständigen Gewässerwart reden, beim nächsten Hechtbesatz besorgt er für Dich bestimmt einen mit ( Satzhecht 20 - 25 cm koste 2008 2,50 Euro + 9 % Mst / Stück ) und das ist zulässig, da du eine Besatzmaßname mit untermaßigen Fischen aus nachweislich Fischseuchenfreien Betrieb tätigst.


----------



## mike_w (8. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Naja, einen 20cm brauche ich nicht wirklich. Habe von einem 70cm Hecht gesprochen. Aber eigentlich habe ich lieber selbstgefangenes als gekauftes für meinen Teich. 
Verstehe immer noch nicht, wo konkret (§ und Gesetz) steht, dass meine Absicht verboten ist. Es ist nervig, dass hier so viel offensichtliches Halbwissen (ich frage ja, weil ich selbst nur Halbwissen habe) veröffentlicht wird. 

Es wird immer vom Tierschutzgesetz oder Fischereigesetz geschrieben (oder ich habe auf einem Lehrgang gehört, der Gewässerwart sagte ....), aber keiner konnte bislang einen konkreten Paragraphen nennen. 
(Ich habe auch noch in keinem Tierschutzgesetz oder Fischereigesetz (NRW) gefunden, dass die einzig sinnvolle Verwertung der Verzehr ist | nur der irre VDSF (im Gegensatz zum moderaten DAV)  schreibst so etwas in der Richtung in seinen Statuten, die keinerlei Gesetzesgültigkeit hat).

Randbedg.: Aquarium o. Gartenteich | ordentlicher Transport | Fischereiberechtigung vorhanden | Fisch maßig und nicht geschont.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

ausschlaggebend sind fischereigesetz, fischereiverordnung und gewässerordnung.
in den meisten fischereiverordnungen/gewässerordnungen steht drin, daß der fisch nach dem fang waidgerecht zu töten ist.außer es ist eine hälterung im setzkescher oder ähnlichem erlaubt, dann ist der fisch nach beenden des angelns zu töten.
alles was zu transport usw. in den gesetzen usw. steht bezieht sich auf hegemaßnahmen für fischereirechtsinhaber.
du als angler hast aber nur ein eingeschränktes fischereirecht im normalfall.

antonio


----------



## mike_w (8. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

#c, werde dadurch auch nicht schlauer. Wieder offensichtlich eine Vermutung ohne Quellenangabe.

Diese Gewässerordnungen sind offensichtlich vereinbezogen und ich bin in 4 Angelvereinen. Offensichtlich sind meine Vereine vernüftig und es gibt nirgendwo einen Paragraphen, wo so etwas drin steht. Habe allerdings gelesen, dass es solche irren Vereine geben soll. Mich wundert nur, dass die Mitglieder so etwas mitmachen, da solche Vereinsstatuen abgestimmt werden müssten. 

Kannst du mir eine landesweit gültige Fischereiverordnung mit § in NRW nennen, wo dies stehen soll?


----------



## Laserbeak (8. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Warum machst Du Dir eigentlich nicht die Mühe, das Fischereigesetz Deines Bundeslandes zu lesen und danach die Vereinssatzung Deines (Deiner) Vereine auszuwerten?
Bei Bedarf haben Deine Vereine noch Vorstände und Gewässerwarte, die dieses Fachwissen haben sollten.
Zu guter Letzt ein Tipp:
Die WaSchuPo Deines Bundeslandes wird Dir mit absoluter Sicherheit gerne weiterhelfen.
Dann und nur dann bist Du auf der rechtlich sicheren Seite.
So mache ich das bei Bedarf.


PS:
Wenn Du bereits das Fischereigesetz ausgewertet hast, habe ich Dich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Meine ersten Rotaugen die ich dieses Jahr Angeln werde,landen bei mir im Gartenteich.Die Fische kommen in die selben Tüten,in dem auch die Zierfische transportiert werden,wenn ich mir neue Bewohner für mein Aquarium kaufe.Das möchte ich mal erleben,das es verboten ist,geangelte Fische lebendig in dafür vorgesehene Tüten zu transportieren,aber erlaubt ist in dieselben Tüten Zierfische über Ozeane und Kontinente zu transportieren!!!Jeder Aquarianer kennt Zierfische die man nicht züchten kann.Sie sind in jeden Zoofachgeschäft zu kaufen.Und alle sind mit dem Flugzeug nach Deutschland gekommen.Aber vom Angeln darf ich mir keine lebende Fische mit nach Hause nehmen.Alles klar!#q


----------



## Jemir (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Gesetze und der gesunde Menschenverstand widersprechen sich häufig, ist Dir das noch nicht aufgefallen? Aber für jedes Gesetz gibts eine Hintertür...

Ich kann jetzt zwar nicht den § sagen, aber es müsste erlaubt sein Fische für eine Verwertung kurzzeitig zu hältern (z.B. bei sehr schlammigen Gewässern). Dazu musst Du den Fisch natürlich (in geeigneten Gefäßen/Hilfsmitteln) transportieren. Und hältern tust Du ihn in Deinem Hälterbecken wo schon die Goldfische schwimmen


----------



## mike_w (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Warum machst Du Dir eigentlich nicht die Mühe, das Fischereigesetz Deines Bundeslandes zu lesen und danach die Vereinssatzung Deines (Deiner) Vereine auszuwerten?
> Bei Bedarf haben Deine Vereine noch Vorstände und Gewässerwarte, die dieses Fachwissen haben sollten.
> Zu guter Letzt ein Tipp:
> Die WaSchuPo Deines Bundeslandes wird Dir mit absoluter Sicherheit gerne weiterhelfen.
> ...



Vereinssatzung wurde ausgewertet. Fischereigesetz wurde gelesen. Vorstände und Gewässerwarte befragt, aber die Antworten waren wie hier im Forum. Wirkliches Wissen hat keiner von denen. 
Deswegen dieses Posting. 
WaschuPo zu fragen trau ich mich nicht. Könnte mich zumindest dann nicht mehr mit Nichtwissen herausreden|bla: und auf mildere Umstände hoffen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Könnte mich zumindest dann nicht mehr mit Nichtwissen herausreden|bla: und auf mildere Umstände hoffen.


 

Kannste eh nicht, den eins is klar "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht! ! !" ...

Und eh Du hier nochg weiter auf § wartest, wäre es einfacher bei Deiner unteren Fischereibehörde anzurufen. Ahja die Nummer sollteste über Herr´n Google auch allein finden ....


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Mike w

Es gibt im Fischereigesetz keinen § der es Verbietet deinen
gefangenen Hecht in deinen eigenen Teich einzusetzen.
(so jedenfalls in Bay.) wird bei euch auch nicht anders sein.

Also du kannst ihn dann lebend mitnehmen u. einsetzen oder auch Essen.

Außer in der Satzung oder Gewässerordnung deines Vereins steht es wörtlich drin das es Vereinsintern nicht Erlaubt ist.

Voraussetzung ist aber auch ein Tierschutzgerechter Transport zu deinem Teich.

Und die zweite Voraussetzung ist das dein (Garten)Teich die nötige größe aufweist.(also nicht nur 1,50x1,50mtr.)
Es solten auch genug Futterfische vorhanden sein.
|wavey:


----------



## melis (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> WaschuPo zu fragen trau ich mich nicht. Könnte mich zumindest dann nicht mehr mit Nichtwissen herausreden|bla: und auf mildere Umstände hoffen.


Gerade bei so etwas wirst du garantiert verdonnert. Egal wie oder was du bekommst. Denn die erste Frage die dir gestellt wird lautet, warum haben Sie sich nicht informiert? Dann schon lieber sagen können ich war da und da und habe diese und diese Antworten bekommen. Am besten wäre es wirklich wenn du zur WaSchPo gehst, dann weist du es genau. Du kannst du dich zur Not auf jemanden berufen.

Eines weiß ich zu 100%. Niemand muss in diesem Land angst haben zur Polizei zu gehen. Kein Polizist wird dir gegenüber unfair sein wenn du zu Ihm gehst, ganz besonders nicht wenn du dich erkundigen willst. Du musst dort keinen Ausweis zeigen oder deine Daten hinterlassen. Wahrscheinlich werden die dich erst einmal weiterschicken an die richtige Stelle. Aber den 70cm Hecht würde ich dann doch nicht erwähnen.

PS: Warum hollst du die kleinen Goldfische nicht selbst mit einer Senke/Kescher oder ähnlichen raus? Wie groß ist der Teich? Man könnte diese mit Futter anlocken.


----------



## Student (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> WaschuPo zu fragen trau ich mich nicht. Könnte mich zumindest dann nicht mehr mit Nichtwissen herausreden|bla: und auf mildere Umstände hoffen.



Nichtwissen schützt sowieso nie und ich denke, dass -egal wie eindeutig die Illegalität deines Vorhabens herausgestellt werden würde- du sowieso die Augen solange zukneifst, bist du nur noch das siehst und liest, was du sehen willst.

Niemand kann dich in deinem Plan, der wie auch immer lauten mag, aufhalten. *Es liest sich auch nicht mehr so wie ein Gartenteichbesitzer, der einfach mal einen Köderfisch für zu Hause mitnehmen will. *Die Dimensionen lassen einen eher an einen Fischzuchtbetrieb ohne eigene Fische denken |bigeyes

Aber mach was du willst, tust du ja eh. Wenn du die *Landesfischereiordnung NRW* wirklich gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen, dass dein Vorhaben nicht geht bzw. du zur unteren Fischereibehörde müsstest und die dich vermutlich hochkantig rauswerfen.

Ich werd auch nix mehr hier schreiben...das ist ja so, als würde ein kleiner Junge 100 Leute fragen, ob er ein geklauten Lutscher essen darf, bis der 99. aus Mitleid "Na klar!" antwortet. #q

Mfg

Student


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Mike w
> 
> Es gibt im Fischereigesetz keinen § der es Verbietet deinen
> gefangenen Hecht in deinen eigenen Teich einzusetzen.
> ...


 
In Bayern ist es *eindeutig* *verboten* *untermassige* *Hechte* zu entnehmen !
Nur weil dieser Fall nicht ausdrücklich im Fischereigesetz enthalten ist, ist es noch lange nicht erlaubt.

Entscheident ist nicht das Fischereigesetz, sondern (gemäß dessen Art. 64) die 
"Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern
(AVFiG)"
Entscheident hier ist der §9 Abs. 2 und Abs. 6 Satz 1.

Wie mit *massigen Hechten* umgegangen wird, ist mit dem *Hegeziel* zu vereinbaren, das aber in diesem Fall "Gartenteich" sehr schwer erklärbar ist.

Also für Bayern:

untermassiger Hecht = verboten
massiger Hecht = wegen Erklärungsnot lieber sein lassen

 #h


----------



## Wasdenn? (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

er wird es machen, er kann gar nicht anders!

seine frage hätte nicht lauten sollen "darf ich das?", sondern: "wenn ich erwischt werde, nimmt man mir dann den fischereischein ab?".


----------



## antonio (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> #c, werde dadurch auch nicht schlauer. Wieder offensichtlich eine Vermutung ohne Quellenangabe.
> 
> Diese Gewässerordnungen sind offensichtlich vereinbezogen und ich bin in 4 Angelvereinen. Offensichtlich sind meine Vereine vernüftig und es gibt nirgendwo einen Paragraphen, wo so etwas drin steht. Habe allerdings gelesen, dass es solche irren Vereine geben soll. Mich wundert nur, dass die Mitglieder so etwas mitmachen, da solche Vereinsstatuen abgestimmt werden müssten.
> 
> Kannst du mir eine landesweit gültige Fischereiverordnung mit § in NRW nennen, wo dies stehen soll?



frag doch einfach mal bei deiner fischereibehörde nach, wo du die fischereiverordnung herbekommst.
und wenn du sogar in 4 vereinen bist dürfte es auch nicht schwer sein, über den verein an die verordnungen heranzukommen.
die vereine sollten eigentlich nen "heißen draht" zur behörde haben, da ja immer mal wieder genehmigungen und der gleichen gebraucht werden.
und die gewässerordnungen bekommst du bei den vereinen.

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

In Sachsen ist das ganz *klar* geregelt, und zwar in der Sächsischen Fischereiverordnung vom 10. März 2008

(Auszug)
_Unterabschnitt 2
Schutz der Fische und Fischbestände
§ 10
Einsetzen und Zurücksetzen von Fischen
(1) Das Einsetzen von Fischen in Gewässer ist nur zu Besatzzwecken nach § 12 Abs. 1 Satz 3 SächsFischG durch den Fischereiausübungsberechtigten, die Fischereibehörde oder deren Beauftragte erlaubt.
(2) Das Einsetzen gentechnisch veränderter Fische ist verboten.
(3) Erlaubnisscheininhaber dürfen von ihnen gefangene Fische
nur in das Gewässer zurücksetzen oder als Köderfisch nur in
dem Gewässer verwenden, in dem die Fische gefangen worden sind._

Kompletter Gesetzestext *hier*

Noch Fragen ?
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass in Deinem Bundesland ein soweit abweichender Gesetzestext vorliegt, dass Dein Handeln (Eingangsfrage) im Rahmen dessen liegen würde.
Soweit die rechtliche Lage in Sachsen.

René


----------



## Knispel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> In Sachsen ist das ganz *klar* geregelt, und zwar in der Sächsischen Fischereiverordnung vom 10. März 2008
> 
> (Auszug)
> _Unterabschnitt 2_
> ...


 
Hat sich Sachsen das uns abgeschaut .....

Quatsch .....

so ist das hier auch.


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> _(3) Erlaubnisscheininhaber dürfen von ihnen gefangene Fische_
> _nur in das Gewässer zurücksetzen oder als Köderfisch nur in_
> _dem Gewässer verwenden, in dem die Fische gefangen worden sind._


 

Na dat is doch mein Reden #6

Bei euch, bei mir in Berlin, in Brandenburg ... Ah und siehe da bei Knispel auch ... Warum sollte es beim TE anders sein


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Toni 1962
Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich meine keine untermaßige Hecht sondern maßige Hecht.
Es wurde ja von einem hecht mit 70cm gesprochen!

@Blauzahn
Ist bei uns auch nicht anders aber das gilt nicht für *geschlossene Gewässer* (w.z.B. Angelteichen...)

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Man gut das ich in NDS wohne.


lg


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Toni 1962
> Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden, ich meine keine untermaßige Hecht sondern maßige Hecht.
> Es wurde ja von einem hecht mit 70cm gesprochen!
> 
> ...


 
Du scheinst dein eigenes Posting nicht zu kennen:
ich darf dich mal zitieren:
"Es gibt im Fischereigesetz keinen § der es Verbietet deinen
gefangenen Hecht in deinen eigenen Teich einzusetzen.
(so jedenfalls in Bay.)"

Dieser Satz ist schlichtweg und einfach purer Unsinn. Deinerseits undifferenziert und rechtlich einfach falsch!

Deswegen meine Differenzierung in maßig und untermaßig und dann die jeweilige bayer. rechtl. Regelung.

In meinem Posting habe ich auch über maßige Hechte gesprochen (einfach mal den Text weiterlesen!) ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Man gut das ich in NDS wohne.


Jupp! #6 Da stimm man doch glatt das Niedersachsenlied an, wenn man an Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit, freies Küstenangeln usw. denkt.
Im "Dark Kontinent" südlich des Weißwurstäquators möchte ich nicht angeln geschweige denn dann auch wohnen, selbst die Gastwirtschaften machen abends einem einfach schon den Bierhahn vor der Nase zu.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> Ist bei uns auch nicht anders aber das gilt nicht für *geschlossene Gewässer* (w.z.B. Angelteichen...)
> 
> |wavey:


 
solltest du wieder Bayern meinen, dann

sorry .. dann ist es rechtlich falsch, was du sagst #h

da sind schon gewaltige Unterschiede zu der "Sächsischen Fischereiverordnung" 

Du mußt "geschlossenes Gewässer" nach 
Bayer. Fischereigesetz (BayFiG) Art.2 Abs 1, 2 und 3 differenzieren !! Zwischen den Auswirkungen von Abs. 1 und 2 zu Abs. 3 sind gravierende Unterschiede in der Fischereiausübung.
Also "geschlossene Gewässer" nach Abs 1 und 2 sind rechtlich gesondert von "geschlossene Gewässer" nach Abs. 3 zu überprüfen!

oder auch darf nach der

"Verordnung zur Ausführung des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern (AVFiG)" 
§18 Abs 2 mangels Einschränkung tote Köderfische auch in andere Gewässer als die des Fangs eingebracht werden !​ 

#h​


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@ Toni1962
Ich kenne mein posting schon , aber ich ging vom maßigen Fisch aus !!
In dieser Diskusion ging es doch um "Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?"  
 oder bin ich da verkehrt!

Und was ich Zuhause mit ihn mache Hältern oder im geschlossenen Gewässer einsetze weis niemand.

schaue auch mal im Bay. AVFiG §17 sowie die Erläuterungen.
Ich könnte jetzt noch was über untermaßig, nicht Lebensfähige Fische schreiben, lassens wir aber...

#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @ Toni1962
> Ich kenne mein posting schon , aber ich ging vom maßigen Fisch aus !!
> In dieser Diskusion ging es doch um "Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?"
> oder bin ich da verkehrt!
> ...


 
richtig, du bist gerade wieder zum Thema zurückgekehrt = Mitnahme von gefangenen Fischen, aber schon lange nicht mehr nur um maßige, besonders eben nicht nach deinem pauschalisierenden, undifferenzierten Posting! 


Deine Rechtsauffassung wird immer absurder !! |bigeyes
oder nur eine ausgeprägte Interpretationsbereitschaft und unerschütterlicher Transferwunsch ...??
Denn:
Was hat denn der § 17 mit dem Thema zu tun? |kopfkrat
Aber vll. hast du nur eine falsche AVFIG zur Hand. 
§17 meiner aktuellen AVFIG beinhaltet das "Hältern von Fischen im *Fanggewässer*" und regelt den "Setzkescher".

Lass es sein mit den Gesetzen und der AVFIG ... habe die starke Vermutung, dass ich sonst immer und immer mehr die rechtlichen Aspekte gerade biegen muss ...  |wavey:


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> @Blauzahn
> Ist bei uns auch nicht anders aber das gilt nicht für *geschlossene Gewässer* (w.z.B. Angelteichen...)
> 
> |wavey:



Servus,
wie ist denn bei Euch ein "geschlossenes Gewässer" genau definiert und wo?

Neben der von mir zitierten sächsischen Fischereiordnung, regelt das "vorgeschaltete" Fischereigesetz die Begrifflichkeiten... hierbei wird jedoch kein Unterschied zwischen einem geschlossenen bzw. offenen Gewässer gemacht. 

René


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie ist denn bei Euch ein "geschlossenes Gewässer" genau definiert und wo?
> 
> Neben der von mir zitierten sächsischen Fischereiordnung, regelt das "vorgeschaltete" Fischereigesetz die Begrifflichkeiten... hierbei wird jedoch kein Unterschied zwischen einem geschlossenen bzw. offenen Gewässer gemacht.
> ...


 
Auch wenn ich nicht der angesprochene oder gefragte bin:


*Bayer. Fischereigesetz (BayFiG)*
*1)*
i.d.F. der Bek vom 10.10.2008 (GVBl S. 840, BayRS 793-1-L)​ 

*Art. 2*
Geschlossene Gewässer im Sinn des Gesetzes sind:
1. alle künstlich angelegten, ablassbaren und während der Bespannung gegen den Wechsel
der Fische ständig abgesperrten Fischteiche und Fischbehälter, mögen sie mit einem natürlichen
Gewässer in Verbindung stehen oder nicht,
2. die lediglich zum Zweck der Fischzucht oder Fischhaltung künstlich hergestellten und ständig
abgesperrten Rinnsale, solange sie ausschließlich diesem Zweck dienen,
3. mit Ausnahme der Altwässer alle anderen Gewässer, denen es an einer für den Wechsel der Fische geeigneten regelmäßigen Verbindung mit einem natürlichen Gewässer fehlt.​

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
In einschlägigen Artikeln des Gesetzes sowie in einschlägigen §§ der Ausübungsverordnung wird wieder sehr differenziert zwischen geschl. Gewässern gemäß den Abs. 1 und 2 und geschl. Gewässern gemäß Abs. 3 gehandelt.​


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

*Also wenn Ihr einem Richter erklären könnt warum ihr ein Wirbeltier Schmerz und Leid zugefügt habt, damit ihr diese dann in einem Privatteich auszusetzen, und der Richter sagt das ist ok dann alle Achtung !!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> *Also wenn Ihr einem Richter erklären könnt warum ihr ein Wirbeltier Schmerz und Leid zugefügt habt, damit ihr diese dann in einem Privatteich auszusetzen, und der Richter sagt das ist ok dann alle Achtung !!*


 
Themaverfehlung
Setzen 6


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Bayer. Fischereigesetz (BayFiG)*
> *1)*
> i.d.F. der Bek vom 10.10.2008 (GVBl S. 840, BayRS 793-1-L)​
> 
> ...



Danke Dir Toni #h

Absatz 1 und 2 sind für mich klar, nur habe ich ein Verständnisproblem mit Punkt 3, da hier von einer fehlenden Verbindung zu einem *natürlichen* Gewässer geschrieben wird ... |kopfkrat  Was sind das für Gewässer? 
Privatteich beim Bauern auf dem Hof, oder der künstlich angelegte Teich eines Forellenpuffs oder... oder ?

René


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Themaverfehlung
> Setzen 6



Denke ich nicht

Setzen 6 -


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Themaverfehlung
> Setzen 6


 





Öhhh, warum???

Ist es nicht so, das man dem Fisch nicht unnötiges Leid ersparen soll |kopfkrat ... Und ist es nicht so das eine Sinnvolle Verwertung das Essen eines Fisches ist ??? Sinnvoll, für den TE ist es: Zur Zucht zu fahren und sich seinen Gartenteichfisch zu kaufen ... 

Nicht Sinnvoll ist es: Sich hier nen Thema zu eröffnen um Gesetzeslücken zu finden ! ! !





EDIT: Und in seinem Fall: Es gibt keine ! ! !


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Warum Themaverfehlung?

Das Thema gibt das Ausgangsposting vor:



mike_w schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch, wie die konkrete Gesetzeslage zum Mitnehmen lebender Fische für z.B. einen eigenen Teich/ Aquarium ist (Land NRW)?
> 
> Natürlich werden tierschutzrechtliche Aspekte beim Transport berücksichtigt (ausreichend großer Behälter mit Luftpumpe) und selbstverständlich sind die Fische weder untermaßig noch geschont.
> Oder muss ich unbedingt für eine eigene Anlage Fische beim Händler kaufen?
> ...


 
Ein klare Themenstellung ohne Suche nach Gesetzeslücken für unrüchiges, sondern eine legitime Frage nach legaler Handhabung !

Eine Diskussion über moralisches Handeln gehört hier nicht her !


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ich merke schon hier haben  wir Volljuristen!!

  Was hat das Angeln  ( Fangen von Fischen )

  Mit Kaufen von Fischen  zu tun?????


  Da gibt es Große Unterschiede.

  Aber sollte ich so ein Angler mal antreffen der Fische Fängt um diese dann in sein Teich umsetzt antreffen, so werde ich ihn Dank anzeigen, bedanken darf er sich dann bei
   Anwalt Toni_1962 !


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eine Diskussion über moralisches Handeln gehört hier nicht her !


 

Moralisches Handeln

Was hat der TE bei seinem Lehrgang gelernt...

Moralisches: Und zwar das er einen maßigen abschlagen, waidgerecht töten und Sinnvoll verwerten soll.    ("sind wa mal ehrlich") wir wissen alle was damit gemeint ist...

Kein Gartenteichbesatz


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich merke schon hier haben wir Volljuristen!!
> 
> Was hat das Angeln ( Fangen von Fischen )
> 
> ...


 
Komm mal raus aus deiner Winterdepression und erklär doch mal dein Problem :m

... und dann erkläre doch mal die Logik deiner Aussagen, denn diese erschließt sich mir gänzlich |rolleyes


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Moralisches Handeln
> 
> Was hat der TE bei seinem Lehrgang gelernt...
> 
> ...


 
Deine Auffassung ! 
Und sollte diese rechtlichen Bestand haben, dann sage es ihm. Ich zumindest sage es in der Diskussion, wie die Regelung in Bayern ist. Eben m.E. nicht zuläßig !

Aber dieses Moralgedönse hilft doch niemanden ...


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Hallo  Toxic Toolz !

  Es gibt Angler die möchten sich die Gesetze so hindrehen wie sie wollen.


  Wenn dann mal einer was erklärt das ganz simpel und einfach ist, dann kommen solche mit :

  Setzen 6 oder so.


  Dabei ist der Angler eigentlich ich das Problem am Wasser, sondern die ihre Gesetze selber Stricken.

  Wir wissen alle dass Man bei Rot nicht über die Ampel fahren darf, aber dennoch machen das tausende in Deutschland täglich. Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.

  Aber Toni_1962 sucht ihr weiter nach Gesetzes Lücken wenn wir Glück haben ist  2020 das Angeln in ganz Deutschland verboten.
  Oder ihr bekommt das noch bis 2013 Hin !!


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Dat hat doch mit Moralgedönse nix zu tun, er wollte es Rechtlich/Gesetzlich/§ , wissen....das hat er hier zur genüge bekommen... 

Och man is mir och langsam echt Wurscht...Soll er doch seinen Schein abgeben und machen wat er will ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Aber Toni_1962 sucht ihr weiter nach Gesetzes Lücken wenn wir Glück haben ist 2020 das Angeln in ganz Deutschland verboten.
> Oder ihr bekommt das noch bis 2013 Hin !!


 
schon wieder SETZEN 6 :m

Irgendwie scheinst du es nicht verstanden zu haben, dass ich keine Gesetzeslücken suche, sondern deutlich mit entsprechendem Gesetz für Bayern aussage, dass die Entnahme hierzu verboten ist ...

genau das Gegenteil von dem, was du mir vorwirfst ...

mag sein, dass du die Diskussion nicht verfolgst hast oder aber nicht kappierst ...
ich hoffe für dich ersteres ...


----------



## Ollek (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber dieses Moralgedönse hilft doch niemanden ...



Moin Toni

|kopfkrat|rolleyesNix für ungut aber so Moralisch gedönsig find ich den Beitrag von Brasse gar nicht...

er sagt:



Brasse10 schrieb:


> *Also wenn Ihr einem Richter erklären könnt warum ihr ein Wirbeltier Schmerz und Leid zugefügt habt, damit ihr diese dann in einem Privatteich auszusetzen, und der Richter sagt das ist ok dann alle Achtung !!*



Das ist eigentlich die Frage um die sich hier alles dreht. Darf ich einen mit der Angel gefangen Fisch in einem Gartenteich ausetzen oder nicht? (die Transportfrage mal ausgenommen und die Schützer wissen bescheid. also Kläger wäre da wie auch der Richter)

Da man ja nur Angeln darf mit dem oft zitiertem vernünftigen Grund. Und die Ernährung wie auch die Hege (oft benutzte auslegungen für C&R) sind solche Gründe, inwieweit der Fisch sinnvoll verwertet wird wenn er in einem Privatteich ausgesetzt wird möchte ich anzweifeln jedoch nicht *dann* wenn er im Fischhandel offiziell gekauft wurde.

Insofern hat der Beitrag von Brasse Berechtigung und ist keineswegs Moralisch angehaucht.

Gruss

PS: Berichtigung... doch etwas angehaucht schon


----------



## C.K. (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Wir fassen mal zusammen:
Bei der Frage ging es um NRW nicht Bayern. Damit haben wir schon mal die Zielrichtung des Threaderstellers definiert. Seine Frage wurde mit dem Hinweis auf das Landesfischereigesetz NRW beantwortet:



> §3 Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht
> o (1) Das Fischereirecht gibt Befugnis, in einem Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen, zehnfüßige Krebse und Muscheln (Fische) zu hegen, *zu fangen und sich anzueignen*.



Hier sucht der Ersteller nach eindeutigen Hinweisen, wo sein 70cm Hecht passt. Leider kommt dieser Hecht nicht in Worten in Gesetzestexten vor. Ich hoffe ich treffe den richtigen juritischischen Wortlaut: alles Auslegungssache. In diesem Fall ( eindeutig durch verschiedene Urteile gefällt) versteht der Gesetzesgeber unter "anzueignen" die unverzügliche Tötung eines maßigen Fisches ( zumindest in NRW ).


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> schon wieder SETZEN 6 :m
> 
> Irgendwie scheinst du es nicht verstanden zu haben, dass ich keine Gesetzeslücken suche, sondern deutlich mit entsprechendem Gesetz für Bayern aussage, dass die Entnahme hierzu verboten ist ...
> 
> ...




Also Toni

Ich glaube das du es nicht verstanden hast, 

Denn mit mein Beitrag habe ich auf die erste Frage hier geschrieben !
*Also wenn Ihr einem Richter erklären könnt warum ihr ein Wirbeltier Schmerz und Leid zugefügt habt, damit ihr diese dann in einem Privatteich auszusetzen, und der Richter sagt das ist ok dann alle Achtung !!

*Und dieser Beitrag erklärt eigentlich alles.

Und dann hast du angefangen mit dein setzen 6 usw.

Ich  muss dir jetzt mal ganz klar sagen dass hättest du dir verkneifen können.

Denn Bayern, NRW; Hamburg usw haben Landesfischereigesetze,
doch das Tierschutzgesetz ist ein Bundesgesetz.


Das nächste mal bitte erst Denken dann schreiben !!:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Die Begriffe bzw. Ausdrucksweise "Schmerz und Leid" sind moralisch zu werten.
Der Richter wird die einschlägige Gesetzeslage in Betracht ziehen.
Denn zunehmend wird diese Ausdrucksweise auch vor Gericht nur noch als polemisierend aufgefaßt. Entsprechende Urteile bzw. in der Sache einschlägige Verfahren habe ich ja hier im Board auch letzhin gepostet.

Die Frage hier ist in der Tat diejenige, ob das Fangen und Umsetzen eines Fisches überhaupt vor Gericht kommt. 
Und rein um diesen Aspekt handelt die Ausgangsfrage: "Ist es legal ?" 

Deswegen mein Einwand !
Deswegen die Themenverfehlung !


----------



## ToxicToolz (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



C.K. schrieb:


> *Wir fassen mal zusammen:*
> 
> *In diesem Fall ( eindeutig durch verschiedene Urteile gefällt) versteht der Gesetzesgeber unter "anzueignen" die unverzügliche Tötung eines maßigen Fisches ( zumindest in NRW ).*


 

:m Ich hoffe es wurde jetzt verstanden :m


Das war die Antwort die der TE wollte , § , Gesetz , u.s.w.

Und keine "Ich würde so" .... "Jooo Ich aber noch ganz anders...." ... und und und Aussagen




EDIT: Naja ob er die nun wollte ... hmm... aber zumindest braucht (um nicht seinen Schein zu verlieren)


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Leute#h, sa langsam wird es echt lustig...

das ist doch kein C&R Thread hier, also lassen wir die Kirche mal im Dorf... ständig diese Zankerei...

Aber Toni - Du hast da Brasses Beitrag wirklich etwas abqualifizierst. Jetzt macht mal #g, und gut ist...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Wir fassen mal zusammen:
> Bei der Frage ging es um NRW nicht Bayern. Damit haben wir schon mal die Zielrichtung des Threaderstellers definiert. Seine Frage wurde mit dem Hinweis auf das Landesfischereigesetz NRW beantwortet:
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr gut !!!:m

 Es fehlt nur Das Tierschutzgesetz  denn das ist ein Bundesgesetz!!

@ Toni_1962

Du kannst kaufen nicht mit Angeln vergleichen
das solltet ihr auch in Bayern gelernt haben.


----------



## C.K. (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ich bin erstaunt wieviel Leben hier in diesem kleinen Subforum auf einmal herrscht! :q:q


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt wieviel Leben hier in diesem kleinen Subforum auf einmal herrscht! :q:q


 
Bist doch froh drüber Christian|supergri|supergri|supergri, ich denk manchmal ist der Mod-Job in diesem "kleinen Subforum" doch eher langweilig#h...


----------



## gründler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Warum wird dann bei Veranstaltungen gehältert und die fische umgesetzt,und das ganze offizell genehmigt???

Weil das Gesetz sagt nein,wie kann das dann sein,und ich kenne einige verschiedene Länder die das so machen.
Da setzen sich dann also unsere Vorgesetzten über Gesetze weg verstehe.
lg


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



C.K. schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt wieviel Leben hier in diesem kleinen Subforum auf einmal herrscht! :q:q





Soll doch so sein oder nicht ??:q|kopfkrat


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum wird dann bei Veranstaltungen gehältert und die fische umgesetzt,und das ganze offizell genehmigt???
> 
> Weil das Gesetz sagt nein,wie kann das dann sein,und ich kenne einige verschiedene Länder die das so machen.
> Da setzen sich dann also unsere Vorgesetzen über Gesetze weg verstehe.
> lg



Das ist eine Tickende Zeitbombe !!

Welche Bundesländer ?
Welche Verbände ?
Welche Veranstaltungen ?


----------



## gründler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Tickende Zeitbombe !!
> 
> Welche Bundesländer ?
> Welche Verbände ?
> Welche Veranstaltungen ?


 

Für wie bekloppt hälst du hier die leute#h#h#h

Es gab letztes Jahr ne WM in Deutschland Angeln,gehältert wurde auch,und genehmigt mit besten grüßen von ganz oben Merkel und co.

lg


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Danke Dir Toni #h
> 
> Absatz 1 und 2 sind für mich klar, nur habe ich ein Verständnisproblem mit Punkt 3, da hier von einer fehlenden Verbindung zu einem *natürlichen* Gewässer geschrieben wird ... |kopfkrat Was sind das für Gewässer?
> Privatteich beim Bauern auf dem Hof, oder der künstlich angelegte Teich eines Forellenpuffs oder... oder ?
> ...


 
Privatteich zum angeln soweit er nicht ablassbar ist, Kiesgruben, Baggerseen, Voralpenseen, Angelteich im Puff usw ... soweit keine Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern besteht.
In einem Gerichtsurteil wurde wegen eines Schwarzanglers auch der nicht ganz so kleine Ciemsee als "geschlossenen Gewässer" eingestuft, weil die Durchflüsse (Zu- und Abflüsse) keine ernstzunehmende Fischwanderung hervorrufen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Sehr gut !!!:m
> 
> Es fehlt nur Das Tierschutzgesetz denn das ist ein Bundesgesetz!!
> 
> ...


 
Wo habe ich das verglichen ? |kopfkrat

...

und das mit dem Gesetz aus Bayern bzw für Bayern war die Berichtigung eines rechtlich falschen Postings eben zu Bayern ... aber wenn es im Sinne des Boards ist, rechtlich falsches stehen zu lassen ... na dann gute Nacht


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Für wie bekloppt hälst du hier die leute#h#h#h




Eigentlich halte ich keinen für bekloppt, nur was wolltest du denn jetzt damit sagen ??


----------



## gründler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Eigentlich halte ich keinen für bekloppt, nur was wolltest du denn jetzt damit sagen ??


 

Das nicht alles so heiß gemampft wird wie gekocht.
Und das sich in diesem Bereich Hältern umsetzen......einiges getan hat nix mit Schmerz u. Leid.
Sprich anerkannte Urteile,Freisprechungen usw usw.
Und warum fehlen uns Genarationen von Beständen,weil Jahrelang nur geknüppelt wurde.
Und das Agu. Angeln dient nur zum Nahrungserwerb Stärkt unsere Schützer noch mehr wenn es von Anglern kommt.
Weil Angeln ja auch wirklich abscheulich Grausam ist,darum machen wir es ja auch.
Ne ne es ändert sich einiges zum Positiven.
lg


----------



## Laserbeak (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum wird dann bei Veranstaltungen gehältert und die fische umgesetzt,und das ganze offizell genehmigt???
> 
> Weil das Gesetz sagt nein,wie kann das dann sein,und ich kenne einige verschiedene Länder die das so machen.
> Da setzen sich dann also unsere Vorgesetzten über Gesetze weg verstehe.
> lg



Das ist ein mehr als hinkender Vergleich. Hier zeigt sich, dass sich eben nicht jeder in der Verfahrensweise auskennen kann.
Diese Veranstaltungen sind im Regelfall bei den Fischereibehörden anzumelden und man muss sich eben diese Maßnahmen auch genehmigen lassen.
Dann wird das ganze legalisiert. Ob das allerdings sinnvoll ist und ob die Fischbestände vor dem Umsetzen auf Seuchenfreiheit geprüft werden, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Student (9. März 2009)

*AW: Die Mitnahme lebender gefangener Fische zum Besatz ist illegal!*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum wird dann bei Veranstaltungen gehältert und die fische umgesetzt,und das ganze offizell genehmigt???



Weil das wohl Hegemaßnahmen sind, oder? #q

Ich wollte hier ja nichts mehr schreiben, aber ihr macht es einem zu schwer. Leute #y

Meint ihr denn wirklich, dass (rein hypothetisch *hust*) jemand mit einer eingebauten Badewanne samt Belüftung in seinem Kombi einen Köderfisch für seinen Gartenteich/Aquarium fängt?

Der Threadersteller spricht selbst davon, dass er dies mehrmals neben dem 70 cm Hecht auch mit Forellen und Karpfen für seine Anlage (na, was das wohl sein wird) gemacht hat. 

Das riecht doch danach, dass da jemand die teuren Besatzmaßnahmen für einen privaten Angelteich oder sonst was (vielleicht ja sogar ein kommerzieller Puff?) sparen will - auf Kosten anderer Angler und co., welche das beangelte Gewässer hegen und besetzen. Kein Wunder, dass man sich da bereits in 4 Angelvereinen anmeldet, wird ja sonst zu auffällig #c

Stellt euch doch mal vor, was wäre, wenn richtig aktive Angler (gibt ja einige hier) einen privaten See/Teich pachten und nun fröhlich jeden Tag ein paar Stunden angeln und mehrere hundert Hechte, Zander, Barsche und was weiß ich mitnehmen und in den eigenen See/Teich umsetzen.

Die Angel mit dem Ziel der eigenen Verwertung des Fisches und dem Verbot des Verkaufes hat doch auch den Hintergrund, dass eben keine zig hundert Fische entnommen werden.

Die regelmäßige Mitnahme von Fischen zum Besatz in eigenen Gewässern ist m.E. nicht besser zu werten als Schwarzfischerei!

Bevor ich mich jetzt noch um Kopf und Kragen Mutmaße, bin ich lieber still. Aber denkt mal drüber nach: Da wird im Eingangspost von "z.B. einen eigenen Teich/ Aquarium" gesprochen und auf einmal sind es Karpfen, Hechte und Forellen für eine eigene Anlage!

Ich hoffe, dass der Threadersteller beim Verladen seiner Fische gesehen und angezeigt wird und so richtig einen auf den Deckel bekommt. Soll er die Geschichte mit seinen Goldfischen doch dem Richter erzählen!

Mfg

Student


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Brasse10 #h

... so abwertend wie nun von dir aufgefaßt war es von mir doch gar nicht gemeint ... wohl aber bewußt für die Diskussion etwas provozierend ...
aber wie es scheint etwas unpassend von mir ausgedrückt ... sorry dafür ...

denn ... hitzige Diskussionen bereichern eben das Leben hier, dürfen aber niemals persönlich werden oder eben auch nur persönlich aufgefaßt werden, weil dann jemand etwas falsch ausgedrückt hat ... 
#g

aber:

wir haben es geschafft, dass plötzlich dutzende Betrachter hier waren, wo es sonst gerade mal 2 bis 3 waren ...
das läßt sich rechtlich nicht deuten, wohl aber moralisch


----------



## BöhserZwerg (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Hallo,
Es wäre natürlich toll gefangene Fische im eigenen Teich bzw. im eigenen Aquarium zu halten,aber es gibt in Deutschland nur 2 Möglichkeiten:1.Du setzt den Fisch wieder zurück oder 2.Du tötest ihn Waidgerecht und verwertest ihn.Ich habe mich aber mal erkundigt und habe herausgefunden dass es in ganz Asien,Afrika und Teilen Südamerikas erlaubt sei.100% kann ich dir das nicht bestätigen aber ich glaub kaum dass du so weit reisen würdest und außerdem gäb es mit dem Zoll ordentlich Stress...also belass es lieber auf der alten Art#h


----------



## gründler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ne auskennen tue ich mich als aktiver Stipper damit nicht.#h

Es ging mal wieder los das hier einige was von Schmerz und Leid geschrieben haben.
Wenn das so währe das dieses Gesetz fakt ist.Dürfte es auch kein privates Hältern geben keine Veranstaltungen wo dieses ausgeübt wird und und und.
Aber zu beobachten ist das genau das gegenteil passiert,Hältern wird wieder erlaubt,Länder schreiben ihre Gesetze um usw.Veranstaltungen Blühen wie nie zuvor alles ganz offizell.
Aber lassen wir das,ich wohne in einem Land wo es so einen Sch....Gesetzestext nicht gibt.
Habe auch keine bock hier im AB noch groß was zu disku.es bringt nix ausser krach und stunk.
lg


----------



## Student (9. März 2009)

*AW: Die Mitnahme lebender gefangener Fische zum Besatz ist illegal!*



Student schrieb:


> Meint ihr denn wirklich, dass (rein hypothetisch *hust*) jemand mit einer eingebauten Badewanne samt Belüftung in seinem Kombi einen Köderfisch für seinen Gartenteich/Aquarium fängt?



Um meine Aussage noch mal zu untermauern hier zwei Zitate aus anderen Threads...



mike_w schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich interessiert, mit welchen Kosten beim Kauf oder Pacht eines Gewässers auf einen zukommt...
> So hat ein Bekannter einen Baggersee von ca. 40ha



Bleibt noch die Frage, ob er die Fische für den 40ha Baggersee seines Bekannten transportiert oder mittlerweile einen eigenen Teich o.ä. hat.

Und noch ein anderes Zitat, weil es so schön ist:



mike_w schrieb:


> Das Vergehen ist ja nicht ohne, aber vom Prinzip her hat jeder Angler nur bis zu 3 kleine Zander mehr mitgenommen und mit mehr Ruten gefischt als erlaubt.
> Ist nicht schön, aber bei uns in Deutschland wäre es eher ein "Kavaliersdelikt".



Ach so, mal 3 Zander mehr mitnehmen als erlaubt und dazu noch eine Rute mehr benutzen sind nur "Kavaliersdelikte"? Dann ist ja das lebende Überführen in eigene Teiche von "ein paar Fischen" mehr als ohnehin zur Mitnahme (tot!) erlaubt wohl auch kein Problem :v

Mfg

Student


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Also,#t ich oute mich jetzt mal...

Vor bestimmt 15 Jahren (ich glaub dann ist sogar Mord verjährt...) hab ich auch mal son halbes Dutzend Bachforellensetzlinge in meinen eigenen Teich gesetzt. Es war ein verdammt heißer und trockener Sommer und die Tiere quälten sich in so ner Pfütze im trockenen Bach. Allerdings hab ich die nicht geangelt sondern schonend von Hand eingefangen und dann ca. 70 Meter in meinen Teich verbracht...
Da ich sehr naturverbunden bin und mich auch als Schützer sehe, fühlte ich mich quasi verpflichtet den Tieren ein Weiterleben zu ermöglichen... nach Lesen dieses Threads weiß ich natürlich, das mein Handeln im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes überhaupt nicht ging und nebenbei noch Diebstahl und Wilderei war...:g
Sicherlich ein extremes Beispiel und ganz bestimmt nicht mit nem 70ger Hecht fürn Gartenteich vergleichbar - aber ich würds heut noch genau so machen. Muß ich aber nicht, irgendwann haben die zuständigen Leute es aufgegeben das im Sommer notorisch trockene Bächlein zu besetzen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Student (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Also,#t ich oute mich jetzt mal...Vor bestimmt 15 Jahren (ich glaub dann ist sogar Mord verjährt...) hab ich...



Mord verjährt nie |supergri


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Brasse10 #h
> 
> ... so abwertend wie nun von dir aufgefaßt war es von mir doch gar nicht gemeint ... wohl aber bewußt für die Diskussion etwas provozierend ...
> aber wie es scheint etwas unpassend von mir ausgedrückt ... sorry dafür ...
> ...



   Ich gehe davon aus das wir beide eigentlich sagen wollten :

Vorsichtig junge da gibt es keine Gesetze die dir Helfen wenn du angezeigt wirst. oder ??

Und etwas zu Diskotieren ist doch gut, und wenn es dem Board gut tut gerne wieder.#g


@ gündler 

Wer sagt das ich was gegen Hältern  habe ??????????????

Wo stippst du denn ??


Welche  WM war denn hier In NRW ??


----------



## gründler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das wir beide eigentlich sagen wollten :
> 
> Vorsichtig junge da gibt es keine Gesetze die dir Helfen wenn du angezeigt wirst. oder ??
> 
> ...


 

Und nun könnt ihr gerne weiter Disku.|wavey:cuuuuuu
lg


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und nun könnt ihr gerne weiter Disku.|wavey:cuuuuuu
> lg




Lieber Gründler

Das ist ja wohl schwach, erst hier Groß einsteigen wollen und dann abhauen !!#q#q#q


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das wir beide eigentlich sagen wollten :
> 
> Vorsichtig junge da gibt es keine Gesetze die dir Helfen wenn du angezeigt wirst. oder ??


 
Jetzt muß ich dir schon wieder widersprechen: |uhoh:
NEIN 
 

... ich habe auf die Frage geantwortet und auf ein Posting, was Bayern betrifft, reagiert, um eine Auskunft zu geben, so dass es erst gar nicht zu der Anzeige kommt :m .. denn ICH unterstelle dem TE nichts


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und nun könnt ihr gerne weiter Disku.|wavey:cuuuuuu
> lg


 

Ach komm, hast den Montagsblues?


----------



## gründler (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Lieber Gründler
> 
> Das ist ja wohl schwach, erst hier Groß einsteigen wollen und dann abhauen !!#q#q#q


 

Man lernt dazu#6

Mir ging es nur um Leid und Schmerz beim Angeln allgemein.
Wäre das so dürfte es hier kein Angler geben.
Aussagen von Anglern = Angeln dient nur zur Nahrung.....
freuen jeden Schützer da sie so ein Stück näher kommen Angeln zu verbieten und das Angeln sinnlos ist,da es Betriebe gibt die das übernehmen könnten!
Guten Tag und jetzt wirklich cuuu.
lg


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Gründler

wenn es an Argumenten leidet, dann leidet der "Schmerz und das Leid" zum eidwesen und man beleidet sich in die leidigen Hände PETAs und es leidet leider der leidenschaftliche Angler leidvoll ...


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich dir schon wieder widersprechen: |uhoh:
> NEIN
> 
> #g
> ... ich habe auf die Frage geantwortet und auf ein Posting, was Bayern betrifft, reagiert, um eine Auskunft zu geben, so dass es erst gar nicht zu der Anzeige kommt :m .. denn ich unterstelle dem TE nichts




OK und ich habe dem Themenstarter eigentlich geantwortet.

LAND NRW !!!!

Unterstellen will ich eigentlich auch keinen was, der Thememstarter hat es ja selbst geschrieben was er machen möchte.#g


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Aussagen von Anglern = Angeln dient nur zur Nahrung.....
> freuen jeden Schützer da sie so ein Stück näher kommen Angeln zu verbieten und das Angeln sinnlos ist,da es Betriebe gibt die das übernehmen könnten!
> Guten Tag und jetzt wirklich cuuu.
> lg


 
Nee, Gründler wart mal eben. Das kannst Du so doch nicht stehen lassen. ICH, DU und wohl die meisten hier können problemlos jedem PETA-Aktivisten ZEIGEN das der gemeine Angler im Gegensatz zur "Fabrik", das Tier mit einem Minimum an Qual oder Leid zum Tode beförden kann... also Deine Aussage von wegen sinnlos kann ich jetzt gar nicht...

Aber jetzt sind wir ganz weit weg vom Ursprungsthema...


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @Gründler
> 
> wenn es an Argumenten leidet, dann leidet der "Schmerz und das Leid" zum eidwesen und man beleidet sich in die leidigen Hände PETAs und es leidet leider der leidenschaftliche Angler leidvoll ...




#r#r#r#r#r|jump:
Das hätte ich nicht schöner schreiben können |laola:


Wo treffen wir uns Morgen ???|supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Aber jetzt sind wir ganz weit weg vom Ursprungsthema...


 
weit weg .. vll. versteht der eine oder andere jetzt meinen Einwand wegen des "Moralgedönse" ...


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Nee, Gründler wart mal eben. Das kannst Du so doch nicht stehen lassen. ICH, DU und wohl die meisten hier können problemlos jedem PETA-Aktivisten ZEIGEN das der gemeine Angler im Gegensatz zur "Fabrik", das Tier mit einem Minimum an Qual oder Leid zum Tode beförden kann... also Deine Aussage von wegen sinnlos kann ich jetzt gar nicht...
> 
> Aber jetzt sind wir ganz weit weg vom Ursprungsthema...





Das bringt nichts !!! Ich kenne solche Stipper.

Ich könnte hier jetzt ausholen , Gemenschaft, Jugendarbeit und und und   aber das gehört hier nicht hin !!


----------



## Brasse10 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> weit weg .. vll. versteht der eine oder andere jetzt meinen Einwand wegen des "Moralgedönse" ...




Aber so weit war ich nicht weg !!:q


----------



## Blauzahn (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Privatteich zum angeln soweit er nicht ablassbar ist, Kiesgruben, Baggerseen, Voralpenseen, Angelteich im Puff usw ... soweit keine Verbindung zu anderen Gewässern besteht.
> In einem Gerichtsurteil wurde wegen eines Schwarzanglers auch der nicht ganz so kleine Ciemsee als "geschlossenen Gewässer" eingestuft, weil die Durchflüsse (Zu- und Abflüsse) keine ernstzunehmende Fischwanderung hervorrufen.



Oha,
gibt es hier Bestrebungen diesen Passus der "geschlossenen" Gewässer zu ändern?
Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie ein Raubfischangler einen oder mehrere, mit dem Koi-Herpes-Virus verseuchten, Weißfisch im Chiemsee als Köder verwendet und an dem Tag vllt. etliche Fehlbisse bzw. Abrisse hat |kopfkrat

René


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Oha,
> gibt es hier Bestrebungen diesen Passus der "geschlossenen" Gewässer zu ändern?
> Ich stell mir gerade vor, wie ein Raubfischangler einen oder mehrere, mit dem Koi-Herpes-Virus verseuchten, Weißfisch im Chiemsee als Köder verwendet und an dem Tag vllt. etliche Fehlbisse bzw. Abrisse hat |kopfkrat
> 
> René


Nein, da gibt es keine Bestrebungen, das zu ändern; im Gegenteil wurde es gesetzlich liberaler.
Das Gesetz ist aktuell mit letzter Änderung vom 10.10 2008.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ohne alle 10 Seiten gelesen zu haben und nur für *NRW*

Mit der Fischereierlaubnis hat man das Recht, sich Fische anzueignen, d.h. in Besitz zu nehmen. Natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von Schonzeiten und - maßen sowie ggfs. Fangbeschränkungen.
Das Fischereigesetz schreibt nicht zwingend vor, gefangene Fisch zu töten. Vielmehr müssen sie einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden, und das kann durchaus auch der Besatz in ein Privatgewässer sein. Daher ist es zunächst einmal durchaus erlaubt, gefangene Fische lebend mitzunehmen. 

Im Streitfall kann da höchstens das Tierschutzgesetz einen Riegel vorschieben. Nämlich dann, wenn der gefangene Fisch nicht " artgerecht " gehältert bzw. transportiert wird. Das wiederum ist ziemlich schwierig zu bewerten und im Streitfall dürften da sicher die Bestimmungen zum gewerblichen Transport, zumindest in Anlehnung, zum tragen kommen. Insbesondere ausreichende Größe des Behältnisses, Wassermenge und Sauerstoffzufuhr.

Wenn dann der Transport ordentlich abgewickelt ist, kann der Fisch ohne weiteres in ein Privatgewässer eingesetzt werden. Hier hat das Fischereirecht nix zu kamellen. Und darum ging es dem Themenstarter, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. 

Es könnte also unter widrigen Umständen zumindest zu einer Anzeige nach dem Tierschutzgesetz kommen. Ob das die Sache wert ist, muß jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit der Fischereierlaubnis hat man das Recht, sich Fische anzueignen, d.h. in Besitz zu nehmen.


 
Weiß nicht Ralf - dieses anzueignen, in Bezitz zu nehmen soll wohl heißen das Tier zu versorgen. Also zu töten oder bei keinem sinnvollem Verwendungszweck dem Gewässer wieder schonend zuführen. Aneignen heißt m.E. in diesem Fall nicht damit zu tun was man will... 
bin aber kein wirklich Sachverständiger - und wills auch nicht werden#6


----------



## Forellenzemmel (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielmehr müssen sie einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden, und das kann durchaus auch der Besatz in ein Privatgewässer sein.


 
Auch wenn es so sein sollte - dann aber nur aus sich selbstreproduzierenden Altbeständen - sonst kann das ganz schnell Diebstahl sein... wenn man sich so einige angelt:q...


----------



## mike_w (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ohne alle 10 Seiten gelesen zu haben und nur für *NRW*
> 
> Mit der Fischereierlaubnis hat man das Recht, sich Fische anzueignen, d.h. in Besitz zu nehmen. Natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von Schonzeiten und - maßen sowie ggfs. Fangbeschränkungen.
> Das Fischereigesetz schreibt nicht zwingend vor, gefangene Fisch zu töten. Vielmehr müssen sie einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden, und das kann durchaus auch der Besatz in ein Privatgewässer sein. Daher ist es zunächst einmal durchaus erlaubt, gefangene Fische lebend mitzunehmen.



Genau dies habe ich auch gelesen und bin davon ausgegangen legal zu handeln- auch wenn mir hier jemand unterstellt, lebende Fische zu vermarkten- einfach nur krank.

Da es sich um mein Anliegen um einen seltenen Spezialfall handelt, bin ich eben nicht fündig geworden. Ich glaube, nur wenige Angler haben schon selbst gefangene Fische im Aquarium oder Teich als Gast gehabt. Deswegen hat es hierüber auch noch keinen Gerichtsentscheid gegeben und ich habe auch nicht vor, der erste zu sein, der vor Gericht gewinnen muss, nur weil sich jemand wichtig machen möchte.
Fürs Gewässer ist es egal, ob ich einen Hecht für die Pfanne oder für meinen Teich entnehme. Der Hecht wird sicher anders denken.

Das im Normalfall die Verzehrabsicht vorherrscht ist klar. Aber über Normalfälle muss ich keine Fragen stellen, da der Sachverhalt bekannt ist. Ich bedanke mich jedenfalls für die Bemühungen und teils recht interessanten Beiträge.


----------



## Ollek (9. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Warum wird dann bei Veranstaltungen gehältert und die fische umgesetzt,und das ganze offizell genehmigt???



#4Weil sich das dann Hegefischen nennt,(der vernünftige…) aus diesem Grund gibts es heute noch oft (nicht nur) Ansammlungen von Stippanglern die unter dieser(m)  (|rolleyesDeckmantel will ich nicht sagen) Vorgabe so angeln wie es früher "Wettkampf" hies.

Ein Umsetzen, sei es für Besatz in andere Gewässer oder für den Privatgebrauch im eigenen Teich ohne jegliche behördliche oder anderweitige Zustimmung halte ich für fragwürdig da kein vorausgesetzter "V-Grund"|supergri erkennbar ist. Auch ein Be oder Umsatzsatz zur Hege in andere Gewässer bedarf einer Zustimmung. 



gründler schrieb:


> Für wie bekloppt hälst du hier die leute#h#h#h
> 
> Es gab letztes Jahr ne WM in Deutschland Angeln,gehältert wurde auch,und genehmigt mit besten grüßen von ganz oben Merkel und co.
> 
> lg


 
  Auch hier untergräbt der gute Gründler das auch dieses Event ausschließlich mit der Vorgabe genehmigt wurde ein Hegeziel (der mystische Grund) zu erreichen. Klick



> Dem Tierschutz werde während der gesamten Veranstaltung große Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet, betonte Weichenhan. „Die gefangenen Fische bleiben am Leben und werden mit einem Spezialtransporter nach Sachsen-Anhalt gefahren, wo sie den Fischbestand eines Sees aufbessern. *Denn trotz des Wettkampfes, es ist ein Hegefischen zur Minderung des Weißfischbestandes und damit zur Verbesserung der Gewässerökologie der Potsdamer Havel.*“





Brasse10 schrieb:


> Lieber Gründler
> 
> Das ist ja wohl schwach, erst hier Groß einsteigen wollen und dann abhauen !!#q#q#q




Das macht er immer und meistens mit der Behauptung Angler die Angeln als Nahrungserwerb ansehen wären die die den Schützern die besten Argumente zuspielen das Angeln eines Tages verbieten zu können




gründler schrieb:


> Und das Agu. Angeln dient nur zum Nahrungserwerb Stärkt unsere Schützer noch mehr wenn es von Anglern kommt.


 

  |znaika:Ich meine stimmt ja auch, Angeln sollte stets Wettkampf sein so wie die Natur es schon für unsere Vorfahren vorgesehen hat. |kopfkrat oder war das jetz anders rum? Egal..


Das würde die Schützer natürlich für immer zum Schweigen bringen wenn der V-Grund in Zukunft nur aus reinem wettbewerblichen Konkurenzkampf besteht und jeder Angler dann bestrebt ist mit der Kreatur Fisch persönliche Bestmarken aufzustellen|rolleyes


Gruss 


PS Sorry Gründler aber manchmal kann ich nicht anders. weisste ja#g


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Weiß nicht Ralf - dieses anzueignen, in Bezitz zu nehmen soll wohl heißen das Tier zu versorgen. Also zu töten oder bei keinem sinnvollem Verwendungszweck dem Gewässer wieder schonend zuführen. Aneignen heißt m.E. in diesem Fall nicht damit zu tun was man will...
> bin aber kein wirklich Sachverständiger - und wills auch nicht werden#6


 
Nein, es bedeutet dass Fische ( gem. Fischereigesetz NRW ) in einem öffentlichen Gewässer herrenlos sind. Und mit dem Fischereierlaubnisschein erhält man die Erlaubnis, bestimmte Fische in Besitz zu nehmen. Einschränkend wirken hier Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und sonstige Einschränkungen aus der Fischereierlaubnis. Mit dem " in Besitz nehmen " erlangt man die tatsächliche Gewalt über das Tier. Es gibt keinen Passus im Fischereigesetz ( NRW ) der besagt, dass in Besitz genommene Fische getötet werden müssen. Auch ist der Verzehr als alleinig vernünftiger Grund nicht festgelegt. 
Das Gesetz lässt also weitere vernünftige Gründe offen, ohne die zu definieren. 
Da man aber nach dem Fang rechtmäßiger Besitzer des Fisches ist, kann man im Grunde damit machen was man will. Allerdings, da es sich um ein Wirbeltier handelt, nur im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes. Sprich die Behandlung des Fisches nach dem Fang und mit der Inbesitznahme richtet sich nach dem Tierschutzgesetz. 

*Zitat Forellenzemmel:*

_Auch wenn es so sein sollte - dann aber nur aus sich selbstreproduzierenden Altbeständen - sonst kann das ganz schnell Diebstahl sein... wenn man sich so einige angelt:q..._

Auch das nicht. Natürlich muß eine Erlaubnis zum Fischfang vorliegen. Diebstahl liegt übrigens beim fehlen einer solchen nur an Privatgewässern und gewerblichen Anlagen vor.
In öffentlichen Gewässern sind die Fische herrenlos und können somit niemandem gestohlen werden. Da handelt es sich dann um Fischwilderei. Was es aber nicht besser macht


Im übrigen hat die Fragestellung des Themenstarters gar nix mit Wett- oder Hegefischen zu tun.


----------



## Ollek (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im übrigen hat die Fragestellung des Themenstarters gar nix mit Wett- oder Hegefischen zu tun.



Das ist richtig, aber Gründler wollte seine Argumentierung darauf aufbauen.

Desweiteren glaube ich aber auch nicht nur weil Fische "Herrenlos" sind in einigen Gewässern darf man sich ihrer einfach so lebend für private Teichzwecke annehmen. (ausnahme Köderfisch)

Dann könnte ich auch Rehe fangen und halten.


Aber wirst sicher recht haben.

Gruss und schönen Tag allen.


----------



## antonio (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, es bedeutet dass Fische ( gem. Fischereigesetz NRW ) in einem öffentlichen Gewässer herrenlos sind. Und mit dem Fischereierlaubnisschein erhält man die Erlaubnis, bestimmte Fische in Besitz zu nehmen. Einschränkend wirken hier Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und sonstige Einschränkungen aus der Fischereierlaubnis. Mit dem " in Besitz nehmen " erlangt man die tatsächliche Gewalt über das Tier. Es gibt keinen Passus im Fischereigesetz ( NRW ) der besagt, dass in Besitz genommene Fische getötet werden müssen. Auch ist der Verzehr als alleinig vernünftiger Grund nicht festgelegt.
> Das Gesetz lässt also weitere vernünftige Gründe offen, ohne die zu definieren.
> Da man aber nach dem Fang rechtmäßiger Besitzer des Fisches ist, kann man im Grunde damit machen was man will. Allerdings, da es sich um ein Wirbeltier handelt, nur im Rahmen des Tierschutzgesetzes. Sprich die Behandlung des Fisches nach dem Fang und mit der Inbesitznahme richtet sich nach dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> ...



eben und diese einschränkungen sind meist in der fischereiverordnung festgelegt und hier steht auch in den meisten fällen, was mit dem gefangenen fisch zu geschehen hat.
man kann nicht einfach sagen im fischereigesetz ist nichts aufgeführt dazu.
bei uns zum beispiel stehen schonzeiten und schonmaße auch nicht im gesetz sondern in der verordnung.
das fischereigesetz regelt die rahmenbedingungen und die verordnungen dazu spezifizieren das ganze.
antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Desweiteren glaube ich aber auch nicht nur weil Fische "Herrenlos" sind in einigen Gewässern darf man sich ihrer einfach so lebend für private Teichzwecke annehmen. (ausnahme Köderfisch)
> 
> Dann musst Du aber auch einn entsprechenden Passus im Fischereigesetz darlegen, der dass verbietet oder ausschließt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



antonio schrieb:


> eben und diese einschränkungen sind meist in der fischereiverordnung festgelegt und hier steht auch in den meisten fällen, was mit dem gefangenen fisch zu geschehen hat.
> man kann nicht einfach sagen im fischereigesetz ist nichts aufgeführt dazu.
> bei uns zum beispiel stehen schonzeiten und schonmaße auch nicht im gesetz sondern in der verordnung.
> das fischereigesetz regelt die rahmenbedingungen und die verordnungen dazu spezifizieren das ganze.
> antonio


 
Antonio, ich beziehe mich auf die Durchführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz für das Land NRW. Hier insbesondere auf die erläuternden Darstellungen unter Berücksichtigung der Landesfischereiordnung. Es gibt kein Werk, welches die Materie detaillierter und verständlicher wiedergibt. Wenn ich das in meinen Texten auf " Fischereigesetz " abgekürzt habe, dann nur der Verständnis und Faulheit halber.


----------



## antonio (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@ ralle 

alles klar aber gerade das bringt ja verwirrung, du sprichst vom gesetz und meinst was ganz anderes, da sind die unstimmigkeiten vorprogrammiert.#h#h

antonio


----------



## Ollek (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ollek schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann musst Du aber auch einn entsprechenden Passus im Fischereigesetz darlegen, der dass verbietet oder ausschließt.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Ollek

Meine Ausführungen stützen sich auf die bestehende Gesetzgebung und haben nix damit zu tun, ob ich etwas gutheiße oder nicht. In dieser Diskussion kommen aber Fischereigesetz ( incl. der dazugehörigen Verordnungen ) , Tierschutzgesetz, Gewässerordnungen und evtl. sogar noch einschränkende Bedingungen im Fischereierlaubnisschein zum tragen. 

Soweit es das Fischereigesetz NRW und die dazugehörige Landesfischereiordnung sowie Durchführungsverordnungen betrifft, ist nirgendwo festgeschrieben, dass der Fang von Fischen ausschließlich dem Nahrungserwerb dienen muß.
Im Gegenteil, hier steht sogar, dass zur Inbesitznahme der Wille dazu gehört, heißt explizit dass ich einen gehakten Fisch *im Wasser* vom Haken lösen darf wenn ich ihn nicht mitnehmen will. Das alleine schließt schon den Fang von Fischen ausschließlich zum Nahrungserwerb nach dem Fischereigesetz und den Verordnungen aus. Bitte jetzt nicht mit C&R verwechseln, das ist ne ganz andere Kiste weil da der Fisch bereits in Besitz genommen wurde sofern er gelandet ist.

Nun kommt das Tierschutzgesetz, nachdem ich zum Fang von Fischen einen vernünftigen Grund brauche. Auch hier ist nirgendwo definiert, was ein vernünftiger Grund ist. Die Meinung es sei nur der Nahrungserwerb ist subjektiv. Das heißt nicht zwingend, dass jeder angegebene Grund vernünftig ist, sondern das im Einzelfall bei einem etwaigen Rechtsstreit zu prüfen ist. 
Wenn ich aber einen Fisch in Besitz nehme, kann ich damit machen was ich möchte, solange ich nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz oder Vorgaben aus dem Fischereierlaubnisschein verstoße. 

Letztlich können noch in der Fischereierlaubnis einschränkende Bedingungen festgelegt werden. Etwa, dass Fische die dem Wasser entnommen ( in Besitz genommen ) werden, getötet werden müssen. Das ist aber Gewässerabhängig und generell nicht zu beantworten. Es erklärt sich im Falle dessen sowieso aus dem Text im Erlaubnisschein von selbst. 

Ganz zuletzt und auf die Spitze getrieben kann man sogar behaupten, den Fisch zwar zum Zweck des Verspeisens gefangen zu haben, diesen aber in einem eigenen, *artgerechten* Gewässer weiter abwachsen zu lassen, bzw. die Fleischqualtät durch saubereres Wasser verbessern zu wollen. Damit ist nicht der Kapfen in der Badewanne gemeint


Man darf nicht vergessen, dass es hierbei um die Umsiedelung in ein privates Gewässer geht. Damit bleibt der Fisch im Besitz des Fängers. Hier haben Fischereigesetz und -verordnungen überhaupt keine Wirkung und damit ist auch die Hegegeschichte vom Tisch.


----------



## Ollek (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@ Ralle  ich habe auch gesagt das ich es stark anzweifle (und nicht behaupte) das eine Mitnahme von Fischen für private Besatzmassnahme rechtens sei da es im völligen Widerspruch zu den einzelnen Gewässerordungen steht die einen artenreichen gesunden, ausgeglichenen und naturnahen Fischbestand erhalten will. 
Ebenso im Widerspruch zu *§ 4 Inhalt des Fischereirechts*



> (2) Mit dem Fischereirecht ist die Pflicht zur Hege verbunden.


Eine Aneignung zur Ernährung bzw. Freilassung zur Hege sind für mein dafürhalten zumindest triftige Gründe das Angeln so auszuüben. 
Allein ein Besatz für den Privaten Teich zweifle ich so an.

Da aller von Anglern gefange Fisch in Deutschland einen guten Grund bedarf unabhängig ob man sich davon ernährt oder zum Zwecke der Hege (mancheiner auch zu Spasse) wieder freilässt oder umsetzt.

Auch die von Gründler oft zitierte Stipper WM wurde nur *genehmigt* da ein Hegeziel (§4) erkennbar war und ist. (Und nicht weil Angela Merkel plötzlich so lieb zu uns Anglern ist)



> Dem Tierschutz werde während der gesamten Veranstaltung große Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet, betonte Weichenhan. „Die gefangenen Fische bleiben am Leben und werden mit einem Spezialtransporter nach Sachsen-Anhalt gefahren, wo sie den Fischbestand eines Sees aufbessern. *Denn trotz des Wettkampfes, es ist ein Hegefischen zur Minderung des Weißfischbestandes und damit zur Verbesserung der Gewässerökologie der Potsdamer Havel.*“


Ein Hegeziel für den Privatteich kann ich nicht erkennen. #c Und anders wäre diese "Umsatzmassnahme" sicher nicht genehmigt wurden.

Gruss


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Angler dürfen laut Gesetz fische nur töten(geschont untermaß fallen weg) oder sofort ins Gewässer zurücksetzen,so in der Art steht es hier irgendwo geschrieben.,und wird auch so öfter hier ausgedrückt.

Darauf hin habe ich geschrieben,wenn das so wäre das dieses Gesetz,was vorschreibt Fische sofort nachdem fang zu töten oder wieder schwimmen zu lassen so geschrieben steht,und dieses Gesetz in DE. fakt ist,weil Hältern ja vom Gesetz verboten ist (laut einiger leute hier).
Dürften Länder nicht das Hältern erlauben,tun sie aber und schreiben ihre Gesetzestexte dazu um.

Und die Wm diente als beispiel,so haben alle Teilnehmer ja angeblich gegen das Gesetz verstossen,und die Veranstalter DAV usw.sich einfach über das Gesetz hinweggesetzt.


Es ist nicht verboten Fische zu hältern,wenn die entsprechende behältnisse keine zusätzlichen Leiden Qualen usw.hervorrufen.die gesetzlichen bestimmungen zum hältern eingehalten werden,und wenn ein vernünftiger grund vorliegt.Dieses kann der Verzehr,sowie das umsetzen der Fische darstellen.
Sie dürfen aber nicht zurück ins Gewässer wo sie gefangen wurden.

(wegen Brasses10 Goldwaage weiter erläutert)


Und nicht ich baue hier auf irgendwelchen Agus auf.


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Edit Ralle 24

Da C.K. im Moment verhindert ist, übernehme ich das. 

So ein Ton ist bei uns absolut unangemessen. Dafür erhältst Du eine Verwarnung.


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Und jetzt eine Frage !!

Wenn ein Angler ein Fisch fängt, und diesen in ein Privatteich umsetzt, wo ist hier die Sinnvolle Verwertung?????????????????


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Wie Dumm bist ???????????#q#q#q#q#q
> 
> Es ist nicht verboten Fische zu Fangen und zu Hältern,
> 
> ...


 
Joo mach dat ich hab da kein Plan von da ich als Mitausrichter Dumm bin.
3,50m lang 50cm Durchmesser,gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Gewässer zurück wo sie gefangen wurden jo da haste recht alles andere kannste dir selber zusammen googeln.

Dann fang schon mal an hier im AB jeden Anzuzeigen der seine Fische vermessen tut sie fotografiert und dann ins Netz stellt,darf nicht sein,weil Fisch nicht zum Profilieren gefangen werden darf.
Fang an Bilder mit bekannten Stippern Profis usw.im Netz Anzuzeigen wenn sie ihre Fische im Setzkescher halten,in die Kamera oder Filme drüber drehen.

Aber da ich dumm bin........
lg


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Und jetzt eine Frage !!
> 
> Wenn ein Angler ein Fisch fängt, und diesen in ein Privatteich umsetzt, wo ist hier die Sinnvolle Verwertung?????????????????


 


Tja feine Frage .... 


Also, Ich habe mich mal bemüht, und der Oberen Fischereibehörde NRW ne E-Mail gesendet...Mit bitte um Aufklärung...

Der TE wird sicher meinem Rat (zum Tel. greifen, die Behörden fragen) nicht nachgekommen sein....

Da mich das Thema aber nicht in Ruhe lässt, suche Ich mal auf diesem Weg nach Antworten. 

Wenn da was kommt von Seiten der Behörden werde Ich diese Mail´s hier Posten, damit wir alle mal ne KLARE AUSSAGE nebst § hier vorliegen haben ....


In diesem Sinne #h


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

#d #c #d



#h


----------



## Ollek (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Wie Dumm bist ???????????#q#q#q#q#q
> 
> .




Ich bin zwar auch nicht der erklärte Freund von Gründler, aber das geht auch hier zu weit.

Heute liegt wohl was in der Luft|kopfkrat



> Und die Wm diente als beispiel,so haben alle Teilnehmer ja angeblich gegen das Gesetz verstossen,und die Veranstalter DAV usw.sich einfach über das Gesetz hinweggesetzt.


Aber auch hier begreift er wieder nicht das es ein Hegeangeln war ohne dessen trifftigen Grund es nicht stattgefunden hätte. 
Was ist den daran so schwer?? #c  klick


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Also, Ich habe mich mal bemüht, und der Oberen Fischereibehörde NRW ne E-Mail gesendet...Mit bitte um Aufklärung...


Klär mich mal bitte auf?!? Denn eine "Obere Behörde" NRW gibt es nicht. Entweder Obere Behörde (Bezirksregierung) oder Ministerium (NRW).
Wohin hast Du geschrieben? Nach Albaum? |kopfkrat


@ Brasse10:
Wenn alles mit Rechten Dingen zu geht, wirst Du dafür ne Verwarnung erhalten. Hier einfach mal andere zu beleidigen ist nicht - der gute Ton darf stets gewahrt werden. EGAL um was es geht...


----------



## Ollek (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Also, Ich habe mich mal bemüht, und der Oberen Fischereibehörde NRW ne E-Mail gesendet...Mit bitte um Aufklärung...





FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Klär mich mal bitte auf?!? Denn eine "Obere Behörde" NRW gibt es nicht. Entweder Obere Behörde (Bezirksregierung) oder Ministerium (NRW).
> Wohin hast Du geschrieben? Nach Albaum? |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> .



evtl meinte er die hier ? #c


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Booooohhhhh

Hier wird gepostet das Hältern von Fischen ist verboten.

Weil es gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt!

Stimmt aber nicht!

Selbst wenn es ein Hegefischen wahr,dürfte es wenn das Hältern verboten ist laut euren Gesetz.
Nicht sein das gehältert wird,da ja einige hier sagen Hältern ist in DE.verboten.
Wahr es auch,bis zu einem gewissen Urteil in Rinteln.Darauf hin haben Länder einiges geändert Vereine Pächter etc.So ist das Hältern wie und was dabei zu beachten ist gibs bei Googel oder hier im Forum,keine Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

Da hat das Hegefischen überhaupt nix mit zu tun,es wird auch auf Hegefischen getötet,die Hege bezieht sich hierbei auf das Gewässer was beangelt wird,nicht auf Hältern oder umsetzen des fanges,was natürlich auch schonend und vernünftig stadtfinden muß.


Im übrigen brauch sich keiner für seine Dummheit bei mir entschuldigen,beim nächsten Hegefischen was ich mit Veranstalte werde ich allen Teilnehmern erklären das sich alles ändert weil im AB sind neue Gesetze von Usern geschaffen worden,die unverbindlich einzuhalten sind.

lg


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ollek schrieb:


> evtl meinte er die hier ? #c


Und welche der aufgelisteten meinst Du jetzt? |rolleyes 

Die Fragestellung ist ja nicht ganz uninteressant - nur bevor sowas jetzt in den Mühlen des "Bürokratiers" verschwindet, solltet man sich ggfs. gleich an die richtige Stelle (direkt) wenden. Und bevor ich da jetzt auch aktiv werde (denn die grundsätzliche Problematik erscheint mir ganz einfach eine Grauzone zu sein), könnten wir unsere Bemühungen koordinieren.


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ollek schrieb:


> evtl meinte er die hier


 

Yeep, genau die



EDIT: @ FoolishFarmer :::: 

Tel.: 0211 4566 666 
Fax: 0211 4566 388 
poststelle@munlv.nrw.de



Und das nicht weil diese an erster Stelle steht, sondern mir als einzigste für dieses Problem zugesagt hat


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Yeep, genau die


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
D.h. Du hast an die Poststelle des Ministeriums geschrieben? ;+


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> D.h. Du hast an die Poststelle des Ministeriums geschrieben? ;+


 

m.e. ist das die Oberste Fischereibehörde, wenn es nicht der WaschfrauenClub von NRW ist, ist das genau die Behörde die mir die nötige Auskunft gibt... |kopfkrat

Evtl. haste ja noch ne bessere Adresse


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Um den Ton in einem bestimmten posting wird sich C.K. schon noch kümmern.
Danke Dirk, dass Du nicht drauf eingestiegen bist. 




Anfragen an Behörden find ich immer ganz lustig, leider bekommt man eigentlich nie eine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft. Und ob die dann korrekt ist steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Meist hört sich das so an: Wir sind de Meinung dass...... Da in diesem Punkt Rechtsunsicherheit besteht, empfehlen wir ..............

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> m.e. ist das die Oberste Fischereibehörde, wenn es nicht der WaschfrauenClub von NRW ist, ist das genau die Behörde die mir die nötige Auskunft gibt...


Allet klar... 
Ich bemüh mich denn mal an anderer Stelle - mal sehn. :g


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Erstmal möchte ich mich hier für den Ausdruck Dumm !!!

Bei Gründler Entschuldigen !!


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Erstmal möchte ich mich hier für den Ausdruck Dumm !!!
> 
> Bei Gründler Entschuldigen !!


 

Im übrigen brauch sich keiner für *seine Dummheit* bei mir entschuldigen................
lg


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Booooohhhhh
> 
> Hier wird gepostet das Hältern von Fischen ist verboten.
> 
> ...




   Lieber Gründler !!

Wo bekommst du denn deine Info her??

Das Urteil mit den Anglern in Rinteln hat nur!!

Ausdrücklich nur 2 Angler Freigesprochen die gehältert haben, aber dem Richter erklären konnten warum sie gehältert haben.

Der Setzkescher war noch nieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee verboten 
Und das Urteil erlaubt auch nicht das Hältern in jedem Fall.

Also wenn dann bleib doch bitte sachlich und suche nicht nur das gute raus.

  Bitte zeige mir doch mal den Link, wo die Frau M:   ihr ok gegeben hat das in Deutschland eine WM mit hältern von Fischen stattfinden darf !


  Und es währe doch klasse wenn du meine Frage beantworten könntest.|supergri




Wer hat denn hier Gesetze geändert ??


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Im übrigen brauch sich keiner für *seine Dummheit* bei mir entschuldigen................
> lg




Auch du solltest dich nicht über meine Dummheit auslassen !!


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ich habe geschrieben das sich keiner Entschuldigen brauch,du hast es getan.Ich habe auch keine lust mehr alles auf eure Goldwaagen zu legen und zu müssen.

Von daher mach du dein ding ich meins.
Man kann alles nachlesen wie wo was googel hilft bei jedem Problem.
Im übrigen habe ich nie behauptet das Merkel erlaubt hat zu hältern,lediglich mit besten Empfehlungen grüßen usw.Aber kann man auch nachlesen.
lg


----------



## Ollek (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Bitte zeige mir doch mal den Link, wo die Frau M:   ihr ok gegeben hat das in Deutschland eine WM mit hältern von Fischen stattfinden darf !



Bin zwar nicht Gründler, aber es stimmt. Die gute hat es aber nur genehmigt (bzw. ihr "Petrie" gegeben) weil der oft zitierte und erforderliche "vernünfitge Grund" im Gegensatz zum Vorhaben des Mitnehmens von Fischen für Privatteiche (lt. meiner Meinung) hier in dem Fall gegeben ist.

Da die Fische auch einer entsprechenden und für nützlich befundener Besatzmassnahme zugeführt wurden. Nichtzuletzt da der Nebeneffekt gleichzeitig die Minderung des Weißfischbestandes und die damit verbundene Verbesserung der Gewässerökologie der Potsdamer Havel zufolge hatte (haben soll.) Klick

(Ist ja auch ne schöne Sache sone Handycapveranstaltung)



> Auf politischer Ebene stand die Veranstaltung unter dem Schirm des Brandenburgischen Ministerpräidenten Matthias Platzeck. Bundespräsident Horst Köhler ließ den Anglern ebenso wie Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel Grußworte und "Viel Petri Heil" zukommen!


 auch hier Klick


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Für wie bekloppt hälst du hier die leute#h#h#h
> 
> Es gab letztes Jahr ne WM in Deutschland Angeln,gehältert wurde auch,und genehmigt mit besten grüßen von ganz oben Merkel und co.
> 
> lg





   Du solltest schon mal genau wissen was du schreibst!!#d#d#d


Aber ist schon klar  ich wurde verwarnt und du darfst alles !

Und nun hast du keine Lust mehr!#q#q#q


  Aber so sind die Angler, sie suchen sich immer ihre Teilwahrheit raus, und dann wundern sie sich das es immer mehr Regelungen gibt.
  #q


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Du solltest schon mal genau wissen was du schreibst!!#d#d#d
> 
> 
> Aber ist schon klar ich wurde verwarnt und du darfst alles !
> ...


 

Ich habe hier nur Tatsachen richtig gestellt,das Hältern unter bestimmten Einhaltungen kein verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist.
Was hier von anderen zerfetzt wird Worte im Mund umgedreht usw.ist nicht mein Problem.

Genauso hat ein Hegefischen nix aber auch gar nix mit Hältern zu tun,das Hältern und umsetzen dient lediglich dazu das Sinnlos töten zu unterlassen,wo an anderer Stelle dringend was gebraucht wird muß net Sinnlos geschlachtet werden,warum fehlen ganze Bestände seit 1990 stätig ansteigend,weil alles geknüppelt werden muß.
Da werden lieber etliche Zentner getötet und in Wald gekippt oder an Zoos gebracht,statt anderen Vereinen fur Nothing besatz zu liefern,da hier sonst das kg um 5eu legen würde.

Ich könnte jetzt richtig weit aushohlen,lasse das aber besser und beende jetzt das gespräch.

Das genehmigt bezieht sich auf die ganze WM so wie sie Stadtfand,was eigentlich ja laut Gesetz nicht sein darf.
Laß es uns bitte beenden danke.

lg


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Bin zwar nicht Gründler, aber es stimmt. Die gute hat es aber nur genehmigt (bzw. ihr "Petrie" gegeben) weil der oft zitierte und erforderliche "vernünfitge Grund" im Gegensatz zum Vorhaben des Mitnehmens von Fischen für Privatteiche (lt. meiner Meinung) hier in dem Fall gegeben ist.
> 
> Da die Fische auch einer entsprechenden und für nützlich befundener Besatzmassnahme zugeführt wurden. Nichtzuletzt da der Nebeneffekt gleichzeitig die Minderung des Weißfischbestandes und die damit verbundene Verbesserung der Gewässerökologie der Potsdamer Havel zufolge hatte (haben soll.) Klick
> 
> ...



 [FONT=&quot]Das war auch eine Ausnahme, doch es gibt Angler die nehmen so etwas als Freibrief.

Das rechtfertigt nicht das Denken und schreiben einer Person !![/FONT]


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Das war auch eine Ausnahme, doch es gibt Angler die nehmen so etwas als Freibrief.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Das rechtfertigt nicht das Denken und schreiben einer Person !![/FONT]


 
Ausnahme wo lebst du?

In Deutschland gibt es jede Woche Hegefischen jede Woche im Sommer,jeden tag irgendwo in Deutschland,und das ganz offizell.Mit Auschreibungen Werbung usw.
Und nun hör doch auf zu stochern es ist rechtlich alles richtig so wie es läuft,und das ist auch gut so.

lg


----------



## Ollek (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

|bigeyes Ein Gründler erstaunt mich aber immer wieder...



gründler schrieb:


> Genauso hat ein Hegefischen nix aber auch gar nix mit Hältern zu tun



In Anbetracht dieses Wettkampfes der eindeutig als :



> Denn trotz des Wettkampfes, es ist ein *Hegefischen...*





> Zudem werden an diesem Gewässer keine regelmäßigen *Hegefischen* ...


 deklariert wurde wo auch *gehältert* wurde.

Evtl ist ihm der Begriff Hege/Hegefischen(abl. entsprechendes Hegeziel) und deren verschiedene Formen nicht klar das er nicht begreift das bei einem Hegefischen auch gehältert werden kann.

Naja was solls #h


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich habe hier nur Tatsachen richtig gestellt,das Hältern unter bestimmten Einhaltungen kein verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz ist.
> Was hier von anderen zerfetzt wird Worte im Mund umgedreht usw.ist nicht mein Problem.
> 
> Genauso hat ein Hegefischen nix aber auch gar nix mit Hältern zu tun,das Hältern und umsetzen dient lediglich dazu das Sinnlos töten zu unterlassen,wo an anderer Stelle dringend was gebraucht wird muß net Sinnlos geschlachtet werden,warum fehlen ganze Bestände seit 1990 stätig ansteigend,weil alles geknüppelt werden muß.
> ...





Wo habe ich hier das Wort umgedreht??

Sag mal liest du die Beiträge auch richtig???

  Du versucht hier was zu verdrehen, und wenn dann schreibe die richtigen an, denn ich habe nie geschrieben das Hältern verboten ist !!!!!!!!!!!!




  [FONT=&quot]Aber klar der Neue müssen Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen hinnehmen#v#v#v#v#v[/FONT]


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ausnahme wo lebst du?
> 
> In Deutschland gibt es jede Woche Hegefischen jede Woche im Sommer,jeden tag irgendwo in Deutschland,und das ganz offizell.Mit Auschreibungen Werbung usw.
> Und nun hör doch auf zu stochern es ist rechtlich alles richtig so wie es läuft,und das ist auch gut so.
> ...




D    Dann erkläre mir bitte warum in NRW 2 Angeln mit der so genannten Ausschreibung untersagt wurden ??.


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich hier das Wort umgedreht??
> 
> Sag mal liest du die Beiträge auch richtig???
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nicht deine Person angesprochen,nur die Goldwaage die manche hier auspacken ist nicht zu übersehn.
Und nu ist doch gut,man kann doch alle rechte zum thema Hegefischen Hältern Umsetzen Anträge....... nachlesen.

lg


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

ja ja


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@ Brasse10:
Nu reiß Dich mal zusammen. Dies ist ein Forum, keine Privatdiskussionsplattform. Dazu gibbet die PN.

Vielleicht findet sich ein MOD, der diesen Thread mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema reduzieren kann? Dieses ist als solches nämlich nicht ganz uninteressant und könnte auch in Zukunft noch wichtig werden.


----------



## gründler (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> ja ja


 

Das ja ja ist bestimmt schön gesagt,und ich verstehe dein frust und die bedeutung,aber Schokolade ist so billig diesen gefallen tue ich dir nicht.|wavey:

Wir dürfen das was uns Länder Vereine Verbände erlauben,und wenn das nicht mit deinen "Neurokontex" zu vereinbaren ist,must du dich beim Staat beschweren nicht bei mir.Ich halte mich an Gesetze und in meinem Land darf ich Hältern.
lg


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> @ Brasse10:
> Nu reiß Dich mal zusammen. Dies ist ein Forum, keine Privatdiskussionsplattform. Dazu gibbet die PN.
> 
> Vielleicht findet sich ein MOD, der diesen Thread mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema reduzieren kann? Dieses ist als solches nämlich nicht ganz uninteressant und könnte auch in Zukunft noch wichtig werden.





   Das Ja Ja war auf nichts bezogen,
 ich habe nur mehrfach gefragt wo ich was erlesen kann.

Was ich nicht beantwortet bekommen habe.

Es wurde nur geschrieben dass man das Googeln kann.

Fragen wurden nicht beantwortet.

Es ist auch keine Privatsache!

Du hast recht es kann mal wichtig sein, doch Lese bitte mal mein Ersten Beitrag zu diesen Thema.

  Nur sollte man auch Fair zu ein Neueinsteiger sein !!!


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ich habe Kein Frust 

Ich habe Nie !!!


Ich wiederhloe Nie behauptet das Hältern verboten Ist.


Bitte Bitte Lese doch mal die Beiträge genau durch !!


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> @ Brasse10:
> Nu reiß Dich mal zusammen. Dies ist ein Forum, keine Privatdiskussionsplattform. Dazu gibbet die PN.
> 
> Vielleicht findet sich ein MOD, der diesen Thread mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema reduzieren kann? Dieses ist als solches nämlich nicht ganz uninteressant und könnte auch in Zukunft noch wichtig werden.


 

Hier isser, der Mod.

Also für alle und nur dieses eine mal.

*Thema ist: " darf ich einen gefangenen Fisch lebend mit nach Hause nehmen und ihn in mein Privatgewässer umsetzen ".*

Nicht Thema und somit off topic ist der Bezug zu Wettfischen und zum Thema Hältern allgemein. 
Ganz und gar nicht erwünscht sind Privatfehden und die werden auch nicht länger geduldet. 

Zur Not werde ich weitere Verwarnungen aussprechen. Das Thema ist zu Interessant als das es durch Nickligkeiten abgleitet und geschlossen wird.


----------



## Brasse10 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Brasse10 schrieb:


> *Also wenn Ihr einem Richter erklären könnt warum ihr ein Wirbeltier Schmerz und Leid zugefügt habt, damit ihr diese dann in einem Privatteich auszusetzen, und der Richter sagt das ist ok dann alle Achtung !!*




   Da gebe ich euch Recht!

Ich berufe mich hier auf meinen Ersten Beitrag!!

Ich gebe hier nur noch mal zu bedenken dass es wahrscheinlich gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen wird.

aber wer möchte kann es ausprobieren.


----------



## Blauzahn (10. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Dieses (Thema) ist als solches nämlich nicht ganz uninteressant und könnte auch in Zukunft noch wichtig werden.



Sehe ich genauso #6,
da man durch die hier dargelegten und tlw. zitierten, sehr unterschiedlichen Gesetze erkennt, wie facettenreich doch Fischereirecht bzw. deren Auslegung in Deutschland ist und von Bundesland zu Bundesland differiert...

Da braucht es keinen Kleinkrieg um zu klären wer mehr Rechtsempfinden bzw. Verständnis davon hat...

René


----------



## mike_w (11. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Als TE finde ich es prinzipiel gut, dass nicht mehr pauschal ohne konkrete Quellen behauptet wird, dass der Lebendtransport maßiger nichtgeschonter Fischer für den nichtkommerziellen Gartenteich bzw. nichtkommerzielle Aquarium grundsätzlich verboten ist. Dies war in den Anfangspostings fast grundsätzlich der Fall.

Ich bedanke mich für die Anfragen an den höhreren Stellen. Ich hätte es vielleicht auch gemacht, bin aber davon ausgegangen, dass jemand hier diesbezüglich exakte Kenntnisse hat. Da der Fall sich als komplizierter herausgestellt hat, gibt es vielleicht eine brauchbare Antwort von höherer Stelle.

Da es sich offensichtlich um eine Grauzone bzw. nicht eindeutig geregelte Situation handelt (Gottseidank ist in Deutschland nicht alles bis auf den letzten Winkel in § verfasst), bezweifle ich, dass ein Beamter rechtsverbindliche Aussagen macht, mit denen er sich ganz heftig die Finger verbrennen kann. 
Ich rechne mit einer sehr diffusen Aussage (z.B. Verweis aufs Fischereirecht bzw. Zitat ohne eine konkrete Aussage zu treffen), wenn überhaupt geantwortet wird.


----------



## Ollek (11. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Als TE finde ich es prinzipiel gut, dass nicht mehr pauschal ohne konkrete Quellen behauptet wird, dass der Lebendtransport maßiger nichtgeschonter Fischer für den nichtkommerziellen Gartenteich bzw. nichtkommerzielle Aquarium grundsätzlich verboten ist.



Moin Mike

Ich würde hier unterscheiden in Lebendtransport (für welche Zwecke auch immer) wo ich der Meinung bin das es bei entsprechend zugelassenen Behältnissen durchaus erlaubt ist auch für den Nichtberufsfischer einen lebenden Fisch zu transportieren.

Und dem Umsetzen geangelter (nicht im Handel gekaufter) maßiger Fische für den Besatz des privaten Teiches.

Ich sehe hier 2 Dinge die man getrennt anfragen bzw. differenziert betrachten sollte bevor die Leute in den Behörden was falsch verstehen.

Nur so als Hinweiss#6

Gruss


----------



## Student (11. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Als TE finde ich es prinzipiel gut, dass nicht mehr pauschal ohne konkrete Quellen behauptet wird, dass der Lebendtransport maßiger nichtgeschonter Fischer für den nichtkommerziellen Gartenteich bzw. nichtkommerzielle Aquarium grundsätzlich verboten ist. Dies war in den Anfangspostings fast grundsätzlich der Fall.



Da ja nicht nur der Lebendtransport, sondern auch die spätere Haltung der Fische für die rechtliche Bewertung wichtig sein dürften, gib uns doch einfach mal nähere Informationen zu deinen "Anlagen".

*Welche Maße haben dein Aquarium und dein Gartenteich? *Denn sollte der Lebendtransport etc. von einem 70 cm Hecht legal sein, dann wäre es spätestens in einem 100 cm Aquarium oder 2 x 2 m Gartenteich nicht mehr artgerecht und demnach illegal.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Lenzibald (11. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Servus. Also ich kann nur für Österreich reden. Bei uns ist es so das man nur eine gewisse anzahl von Fischen mitnehmen darf ist in jeder Lizenz geregelt, auch wieviele tage man pro Woche oder Jahr in diesem Gewässer Fischen darf. Wir dürfen gefangene Fische auch zurücksetzen, meistens müssen Karpfen ab einer bestimmten größe wieder freigelassen werden ist wieder in jeder Lizenz extra geregelt. Ich darf die Fische auch lebend mitnehmen wenn es nicht anders in der Lizenz steht. Im Durchschnitt darf man bei uns pro Tag 2-3 Edelfische und 10 Weißfische entnehmen. Bei uns wird ein Großteil in den Lizenzen des jeweiligen Gewässers geregelt.


----------



## mike_w (11. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Student schrieb:


> ]Es liest sich auch nicht mehr so wie ein Gartenteichbesitzer, der einfach mal einen Köderfisch für zu Hause mitnehmen will. [/B]Die Dimensionen lassen einen eher an einen Fischzuchtbetrieb ohne eigene Fische denken |bigeyes
> 
> Aber mach was du willst, tust du ja eh. Wenn du die *Landesfischereiordnung NRW* wirklich gelesen hättest, würdest du wissen, dass dein Vorhaben nicht geht bzw. du zur unteren Fischereibehörde müsstest und die dich vermutlich hochkantig rauswerfen.
> 
> ...



Nach dem und weiteren Postings scheinst du dir die Frage selbst, ohne mich oder den Sachverhalt zu kennen, beantwortet zu haben. Aus deinen alten Postings bin ich ja der Fischzüchter ohne Fische, der einen 40ha Baggersee besetzen will und Verstöße gegen Fangbeschränkungen als Kavaliersdelikt ansieht. 

Es hat sich durch einige mittlerweile durch einige sehr gute Postings gezeigt, dass die Situation bezüglich der Lebendmitnahme und Haltung alles andere als eindeutig ist. 

Deswegen frage ich mich, welchen an Verfolgungswahn grenzenden Hintergedanken du schon wieder bei der Frage nach der Gartenteich-, Aquariumgröße hast. Vielleicht solltest du deswegen besser deine Ankündigung "Ich werd auch nix mehr hier schreiben ..." einhalten, anstatt mir Dinge zu unterstellen.


----------



## Locke4865 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

so nach studium Euerer Gesetze (Fischereigesetz Fischereiverordnung)
würde ich eindeutig mit *Ja *auf deine Frage antworten
da steht nirgens das du deinen Fisch nicht lebend mitnehmen darfst
rein nach Gesetz wenn du die Transportbedingungen wie du schreibst einhältst
auf was es hier aber ankommt was steht in euer Angelberechtigung (Gewässerordnung)
da könnte das dann allerdings wieder verboten werden
meine nächste Frage was machst du mit den Hecht wenn er seine "Arbeit" getan hat 
zurückbringen in den Herkunftssee scheidet nach Gesetz aus 
(Das wäre "wildes" besetzen von Gewässern)
bleibt nur der Verzehr das wäre rechtens
was du mit deinen Privatteich machst ist dein Problem sefern er nicht mit anderen 
Gewässern in Verbindung steht (Überlauf Zufluß ständig oder zeitweilig)


----------



## mike_w (29. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Tja feine Frage ....
> 
> 
> Also, Ich habe mich mal bemüht, und der Oberen Fischereibehörde NRW ne E-Mail gesendet...Mit bitte um Aufklärung...
> ...



Hallo ToxicToolz,
deine Mail an die Behörde wird bald 3 Wochen alt. Hat sich schon einer bei dir gemeldet oder zumindest eine Eingangsbestätigung mit der Zusage einer Klärung?
Mike


----------



## Ollek (29. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Hallo ToxicToolz,
> deine Mail an die Behörde wird bald 3 Wochen alt. Hat sich schon einer bei dir gemeldet oder zumindest eine Eingangsbestätigung mit der Zusage einer Klärung?
> Mike



Ist leider nix ungewöhnliches, ich warte selbst auf eine Antwort in einer anderen Sache sogar seitens des LAV SachsenAnhalt.

Aber scheinbar lässt man die zahlenden Angler auch dort abblitzen.

Kann man nix machen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. März 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Hallo Leute, Ja es hat sich schon etwas getan. Nur sind die Info´s noch nicht komplett so wie wir diese gern hätten. Das Thema ist nicht gerade leicht zu behandeln, und niemand willk sich zu weit aus dem Fenster hängen. Es wurden von meinen angesprochenen Behörden weite Behörden befragt, beauftragt u.s.w..
FoolishFarmer und Ich sind an der Sache dran, stehen auch soweit per PN in Kontakt. 
Wir werden euch informieren wenn wir alles zusammen haben 

Und wie Ollek schon sagte, auf solch Antworten kann man gut und gern ne Zeit lang warten 


Gruß Toxic


----------



## mike_w (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Hallo ToxicToolz,
mittlerweile sind schon fast 3 Monate vergangen. Hast du mittlerweile schon neue Infos? 
Habe mittlerweile von gestandenen Kontrolleuren beide Varianten gehört. Ist echt irre, wenn selbst ausgebildete Kontrolleure diesbezüglich nicht sicher sind.
Mike


----------



## Jessika (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Hallo ToxicToolz,
> mittlerweile sind schon fast 3 Monate vergangen. Hast du mittlerweile schon neue Infos?
> Habe mittlerweile von gestandenen Kontrolleuren beide Varianten gehört. Ist echt irre, wenn selbst ausgebildete Kontrolleure diesbezüglich nicht sicher sind.
> Mike



Mike, wenn du dich auf die angeblich so gut ausgebildeten Kontrolleuren verlässt, dann bist du nur verlassen.#d
Wenn du dir Goldfische im Gartencenter kaufst darfst du die auch bis zu deinem Teich transportieren.
Je mehr du hier Fragen stellst, um so mehr weckst du schlafende Hunde.
Für ausreichende Behälter sorgen, Fische rein und ab zum Gewässer.:m


----------



## TJ. (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ich denk auch sobald man vom gewässer weg ist soll erstmal einer beweißen, dass der fisch nicht ausm Gartenteich, Privatgewässer oder sonnstwas ist.
Direkt am wasser würd ich mich aber net erwischen lassen

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



mike_w schrieb:


> Hallo ToxicToolz,
> mittlerweile sind schon fast 3 Monate vergangen. Hast du mittlerweile schon neue Infos?
> Habe mittlerweile von gestandenen Kontrolleuren beide Varianten gehört. Ist echt irre, wenn selbst ausgebildete Kontrolleure diesbezüglich nicht sicher sind.
> Mike


 

Hallo Mike, es scheint da kaum jemand genaue Aussagen machen zu können. Ich warte eigendlich noch immer auf eine Reaktion von dem Zuständigen Referat ... Naja wird wohl eh nichts mehr kommen. FoolishFarmer wird da wohl auch nichts mehr erreicht haben...

Eine Antwort jedoch kann Ich hier mal posten ...
Dat war auch die einzige mit nem halbwegs Verwertbaren Inhalt....


Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage, die ich auch an das für Tierschutz zuständige Referat weiterleite. Als Zwischeninformation kann ich Sie auf die im Bundesrecht geregelte Tierschutz-Transportverordnung aufmerksam machen. Zur Frage der "Verwertung" gefangener Fische ist der nach Tierschutzgesetz erforderlich "vernünftige Grund" maßgeblich. Eine Umsetzung in ein anderes Gewässer ist möglich, soweit dies aus Gründen der Fischhege geschieht, muss aber dem Fisch einen passenden Lebensraum bieten. Die Frage der Fischhege bitte mit dem Fischereirechtsinhaber klärren. Die Umsetzung eines 70-cm-Hechtes in einen kleinen Gartenteich oder gar in ein Aquarium dürfte kritisch zu beurteilen sein. 
Vielleicht helfen Ihnen diese Auskünfte schon weiter.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag
Dr. H. Schulze-Wiehenbrauck
Fischereireferent im
Ministerium für Umwelt und Naturschutz,
Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz NRW

​ 

Jo mehr war nicht zu bekommen ... 
Habe da noch ganz andere Stellen genervt, aber da hat man gleich die Hände über den Kopf zusammen geschlagen ...


----------



## Ritschfisch (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

an der letzten Reaktion kann mal man wieder sehen, was man sich eigentlich für Probleme schafft.....#cman hat doch sonst nichts

Ritschfisch


----------



## Wasdenn? (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

oh mann, ihr müsst echt zeit/probleme haben! wie können sich soviel leute nur so lange über so etwas unterhalten/rumstreiten? faszinierend!


----------



## mike_w (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Eine Umsetzung in ein anderes Gewässer ist möglich, soweit dies aus Gründen der Fischhege geschieht, muss aber dem Fisch einen passenden Lebensraum bieten. Die Frage der Fischhege bitte mit dem Fischereirechtsinhaber klärren. Die Umsetzung eines 70-cm-Hechtes in einen kleinen Gartenteich oder gar in ein Aquarium dürfte kritisch zu beurteilen sein.
> .



Ganz ehrlich, diese Antwort ist mir vollkommen ausreichend und entspricht genau meinen Erwartungen und Hoffnungen. Das Thema ist damit zumindest für mich beendet 
Vielen Dank für die Bemühungen.


----------



## chivas (4. September 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

ich vermute mal, dass du dich hier als mit der hege beauftragter fischereirechtsinhaber ansiehst?

wenn das so ist - dann leider falsch geraten ^^

am zutreffendsten dürften wohl die darlegungen von ralle sein...


----------



## ernie1973 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Also - nicht schlecht, was hier für Meinungen, Wunschdenken und private Ansichten gepostet wurden.

Habe aus Jux mal alles gelesen und hole das Ding mal aus der Versenkung!

Hier nun meine private Ansicht als angelnder Jurist nach Durchsicht der Rechtslage in NRW:

1. Grundvoraussetzung für alle meine folgenden Aussagen, sind die artgerechte, möglichst schonende Hälterung & der ebenso möglichst schonende & artgerechte Transport der gefangenen Fische, sowie ein artgerechtes und geeignetes privates geschlossenes Gewässer, in welches besetzt wird. 

2. Alles, was die Aneignung im Sinne der Ausgangsfrage des TE einschränkt, sind Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fanglimits & absolute Entnahmeverbote (z.B. Lachs).
Nach meiner Ansicht spricht *nichts* dagegen, gefangene Fische lebend mit nach Hause zu nehmen, um diese unter Beachtung von 1. in den eigenen Teich zu setzen.

3. Der ansonsten regelkonforme Fang mit dem Ziel des Besatzes ist ebenso eine "sinnvolle Verwertung", wie der Verzehr.

"Aneignung" ist juristisch nur der Akt, den Fisch regelgerecht dem Gewässer zu entnehmen und somit Besitzer UND auch *Eigentümer (!!!)* des Fisches zu werden.
Zu den Befugnissen eines *Eigentümers* liefert § 903 BGB alle Fakten, die man wissen muß!(Fische sind zwar keine "Sachen" mehr-->s. § 90a BGB, werden aber rechtlich im Grunde wie solche behandelt!).

Mir ist kein Gesetz bekannt, dass einer solchen Aneignung zu Besatzzwecken im geschlossenen privaten Teich entgegensteht!

Eine *rechtliche Pflicht*, den regelkonform gefangenen Fisch sofort zu töten & zu essen gibt es nicht!!!
Der Verzehr ist nur eine von vielen denkbaren Verwertungsmöglichkeiten, die den Fang tierschutzrechtlich rechtfertigen.
Es geht hier nicht darum, es gut zu finden, aber um zu verdeutlichen, was auch eine (im rechtlichen Sinn!) sinnvolle Verwertung sein kann, möchte ich betonen, dass es rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden ist, wenn ich für meinen Hund Rotaugen fange und mitnehme, weil dieser die gerne frisst! (um mal einige hier bewußt zu ärgern: Ich dürfte auch einen maßigen gefangenen Zander aus dem Rhein an meinen Hund verfüttern - was ich nicht tun würde, da ich ihn selber viel zu gerne esse, aber rein rechtlich wäre das nicht zu beanstanden - und *NUR *darum ging es hier dem TE bei seiner Frage :"Was darf ich rechtlich?"!!!).

Als Eigentümer des gefangenen Fisches dürfte ich auch das!

;O) 

Praktisch schwierig dürfte bei wirklich größeren Fischen der art- und tierschutzgerechte Transport werden, aber das war hier nicht die Frage.

*Fazit:*

*Meine Antwort lautet somit kurz und knapp:* *JA!*

*Es ist erlaubt, solange der Fang nicht gegen sonstige Gesetze verstößt, also regelkonform erfolgte!*

*Wer weiter Spaß dran hat, der möge mir Vorschriften zeigen, die klar das Gegenteil belegen und das nicht nur in der Phantasie, sondern auch in der (rechtlichen) Realität!*

*Ernie*


----------



## antonio (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

ernie was ist wenn in der gewässerordnung oder dergleichen  sinngemäß steht :

"gefangene fische sind nach beendigung des angelns waidgerecht zu töten"


antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Zitat earnie:

 (um mal einige hier bewußt zu ärgern: Ich dürfte auch einen maßigen gefangenen Zander aus dem Rhein an meinen Hund verfüttern 


Waller anstatt Zander,mein Hund mags jedenfalls!

Taxidermist


----------



## ernie1973 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@ Antonio:

...dann würde ich die Frage klären, ob eine Gewässerordnung "Gesetz" im Sinne von § 903 BGB sein kann - und wenn dies überhaupt der Fall ist, dann wäre immernoch zu klären, ob eine Gewässerordnung (als ziemlich unterrangiges Recht) überhaupt in der Lage ist, meine GRUNDRECHTE als Eigentümer derart einzuschränken, denn letztlich ist § 903 BGB nur eine einfachrechtliche Ausprägung des grundrechtlich garantierten Rechtes des Eigentums ( Art. 14 I GG)!

Diese Klärung wird ziemlich juristisch und würde hier vermutlich zu weit führen, aber da ich schon Eigentümer bin in dem Moment, in dem ich den Fisch mit Aneignungsabsicht entnommen habe, würde ich es daran nicht scheitern lassen!

Ich versuche es mal klar und kurz:

Deswegen halte ich diese Gewässerordnung nur für eine klarstellende Vorschrift, die den Standardfall des für den Verzehr bestimmten Fisches klarstellen soll.(quasi als nochmaliger Hinweis auf die Einhaltung der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften).

Näheres dazu könnte man evtl. den Materialen zur Entstehung der Gewässerordnung entnehmen!

Da mein Eigentumsrecht grundrechtlich garantiert (also höchstrangig!) ist, würde ich ernsthaft sagen, dass mir keiner (nur durch eine Gewässerordnung) vorschreiben kann, wie ich mit dem nun MIR gehörenden Fisch umzugehen habe, solange ich bei dessen Behandlung NICHT gegen z.B. das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz verstoße!

Eine Gewässerordnung ist in der Normenhierarchie nicht "hoch" genug, um so wie es ein Bundesgesetz (wie z.B. das Tierschutzgesetz), *als Parlamentsgesetz* kann, eine Einschränkung des grundrechtlich garantierten (!!!) Eigentums vorzunehmen! (denn das Eigentum ist nicht schrankenlos, aber ein einschränkendes Gesetz muß ein Parlamentsgesetz sein --> das ist eine Gewässerordnung nunmal NICHT!).

Also gilt nach meiner Ansicht weiterhin meine o.g. Antwort!

Ich finde diese Materie höchst interessant und denke, da besteht wirklich Klärungsbedarf und viel Un- oder Halbwissen, sowohl bei den Anglern, als auch auf Seiten der Behörden!

Das war mal eine gute Frage des TE, deren Klärung mir als Angler und als Jurist am Herzen liegt!

Ernie

@ antonio: Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir die Frage damit beantworten!


----------



## gründler (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

.......


----------



## ernie1973 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Zitat earnie:
> 
> (um mal einige hier bewußt zu ärgern: Ich dürfte auch einen maßigen gefangenen Zander aus dem Rhein an meinen Hund verfüttern
> 
> ...


 

Hatte in letzter Zeit nur kleinere Welse - sollte ich aber mal ein großen erwischen, wird "emma" auch davon kosten dürfen!

Viel besseres Futter gibt es nicht - und ein großer Wels hat genug "Verschnitt", den ich nicht essen mag, um unsere Bestie satt & froh zu machen!

Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Meine heißt auch Emma,ist Husky Rotti Mix und die Namensgebung ist gegen meinen ausdrücklichen Widerstand gelaufen!

taxidermist


----------



## TJ. (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Da wäre noch die sache mit dem artgerechten Transport wo ist dies definiert? Sind die Forellen, Karpfen, Welse.. die lebend im Aquarium im Kaufland schwimmen artgerecht gehältert?

Dann dürfte auch nix gegen Köderfische im Eimer/Setzkescher einzuwenden sein wenn die Sauerstoffzufuhr gewärleistet ist

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ernie1973 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



TJ. schrieb:


> Da wäre noch die sache mit dem artgerechten Transport wo ist dies definiert? Sind die Forellen, Karpfen, Welse.. die lebend im Aquarium im Kaufland schwimmen artgerecht gehältert?
> 
> Dann dürfte auch nix gegen Köderfische im Eimer/Setzkescher einzuwenden sein wenn die Sauerstoffzufuhr gewärleistet ist
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Ist etwas OT, aber hier meine Meinung:

...ich fürchte sie sind es nicht und da kommt der alte Satz zum tragen:

Wo kein Kläger - da kein Richter!

Mach´ eine Anzeige, wenn es Dir im Kaufland eindeutig zu eng im Aquarium vorkommt und man wird es von Amts wegen für Dich herausfinden!

Beim Setzkescher sind eher die Größe und das verwendete Material (knotenlos, oder nicht), sowie die Fischarten das Problem, welche zusammen gehältert werden (Barsche sind aufgrund der Schuppenform und der Rückenflosse ganz übel für z.B. Forellen, weswegen man die nicht zusammen hältern sollte!!).

Die Setzkescherproblematik gehört aber hier thematisch nicht hin und ist im Board schonmal erschöpfend erörtert worden (-->Boardsuche).

Nach meiner Kenntnis gibt es Regionen, wo ein entsprechend großer Setzkescher aus dem richtigen Material NICHT verboten ist! (und der bundesweit einheitliche tierschutzrechtliche Verstoß liegt bei ausreichend großen Setzkeschern aus dem richtigen Material nach der Rechtsprechung nicht vor!).

Ausreichend großer Eimer mit Pumpe für Köfis sollte rechtlich auch gehen, aber das ist letztlich sehr schwammig, denn wer entscheidet, wie viele Fische welcher Größe in welchen Eimer dürfen?....im Zweifel der Richter - also nehme ich die Köfis auch schon tot mit nach Hause(nach dem Fang) und nat. auch tot mit zum Angeln - damit erspart man sich manche Diskussion! *grins*


Ernie


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

TJ. es gibt bezogen auf die artgerechte Unterbringung für Aquarienfische,sogar eine
allgemeingültige Vorgabe,von einem Liter Wasser pro cm Fisch! Dieser Wert wird jedenfalls in der gesamten Aquaristikliteratur angenommen.
Ob dies auch für als Speisefische in Aquariumshälterung gilt,weiß ich nicht.
Wenn du deine Köfis mit Sauerstoff versorgst und dich an obigen Wert hälst,
wird der Transport im Eimer kein Problem sein.
Wenn du bei 30°,allerdings mit dreisig handlangen Rotaugen unterwegs bist,dann wird dies natürlich nicht OK sein.

Taxidermist


----------



## TJ. (1. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

War ja auch nur ne anmerkung übrigends wir im Aquarium nicht unterschieden zwischen den fischarten deswegen sehn die auch so verherend aus.

Das mit dem cm pro liter hab ich schon gehört ist dennoch fraglich weil was bringt angenommen ein behältniss, dass laut l/cm genug wasser beinhaltet aber nicht hoch genug ist

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ernie1973 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Naja - es wird halt´ oft mit zweierlei Maß gemessen - schaut Euch nur Berufsfischer an, die mit Stellnetzen fischen - die holen die Netze ein und schmeißen die Fische erstmal oft noch lebendig in einen großen Bottich!

Hier im Board wird schon ne Welle gemacht, wenn jemand als Angler keinen 1A Herzstich oder Kiemenrundschnitt durchführt und bei den Berufsfischern soll das ok sein, wenn die Fische sich qualvoll und langsam an der Luft zu Tode strampeln???

Einfach lächerlich - das Tierschutzgesetz gilt für die genauso wie für uns "Amateur- und Hobbyangler" (zumindest auf deutschem Boden und innerhalb der 12 - Meilen Zone) - das will aber anscheinend niemand wahrhaben!

Natürlich sollte jeder gefangene und zum Verzehr bestimmte Fisch schnellstmöglich und fachgerecht betäubt und getötet werden, aber diese unterschiedlichen Maßstäbe bei Hobby- und Berufsfischern kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!

Wer dann über den (artgerechten) Transport von lebenden gefangenen Fischen meckert, der sollte sich mal ansehen, wie Fische bei der kommerziellen Fischerei behandelt werden - da könnte man mal ansetzen - das tut nur keiner!

Think about it!

Ernie


----------



## Lenzibald (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Servus. Ich hab immer geglaubt in Österreich ist alles überreglementiert, aber bei euch in Deutschland hams wirkilich einen an der Klatsche mit reglementieren. Wenn ich morgens Fischen geh und bis zum Abend bleiben will muß ich ne Kühltasche mitnehmen wenns 35grad hat. Weil man muß den Fisch ja sofort töten bei euch. Setzkescherverbot wo gibts den sowas ? Betäuben und Herzstich man o man wenn ich dem eine ordentliche über die Rübe gebe ist er sowieso hinüber. Wenns bei uns mal soweit ist wie bei euch hör ich mit dem Angeln auf.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## gründler (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

.......


----------



## Taxidermist (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Gründler,Die Vorgabe "Ein Liter pro cm" habe ich hier nur gepostet,weil es die einzige
mir bekannte ist und halt in der Aquaristik,als mindest zu erfüllende Bedingung,zur
Fischhaltung gilt.Dazu wollte ich den Jungs einfach was an die Hand geben,weil die zum
Teil so verunsichert sind,noch benommen von dem Quatsch,was sie im Kurs über sich haben ergehen lassen.Dann die ganzen weichgespülten Tierschutzthemen,am laufenden Band,tragen ebenso ihren Teil bei,zu der Verunsicherung dieser Aspiranten.
Erfahrungen fehlen den meisten sowieso,dass du weißt,wie du nen Fisch zu händeln hast,
ist schon klar!
Aber ich gebe zu bedenken,viele sind heute recht weit weg von der Natur
und haben oft Angst etwas Falsch zu machen.

Dein Beispiel mit den in Tüten verpackten Fischen hinkt etwas,da gilt die Formel nicht,
weil sie mit 100% Sauerstoff fast Zwangsbeatmet werden und so im Flieger um die Welt geschickt werden.Angeblich kommen die hohen Ausfälle,wie in früheren Zeiten nur noch sehr selten vor.


Den Post hier finde ich cool,nur steche ich doch noch und dass ist auch gut so!

Zitat Lenzibald:

Servus. Ich hab immer geglaubt in Österreich ist alles überreglementiert, aber bei euch in Deutschland hams wirkilich einen an der Klatsche mit reglementieren. Wenn ich morgens Fischen geh und bis zum Abend bleiben will muß ich ne Kühltasche mitnehmen wenns 35grad hat. Weil man muß den Fisch ja sofort töten bei euch. Setzkescherverbot wo gibts den sowas ? Betäuben und Herzstich man o man wenn ich dem eine ordentliche über die Rübe gebe ist er sowieso hinüber. Wenns bei uns mal soweit ist wie bei euch hör ich mit dem Angeln auf.


Taxidermist


----------



## gründler (2. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

......


----------



## Fischpaule (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Moin

Oh Jungs, wir sind doch hier in Deutschland, und da gibts für so fast alles Verordnungen - so z.B. auch eine Transportverordnung

Hier eine Erläuterung dazu: http://www.landwirtschaft-mlr.baden...et/PB/show/1209143_l1/Transportverordnung.pdf

...und die daraus resultierende Veränderung der ensprechenden deutschen Verordnung : http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tierschtrv_2009/gesamt.pdf

Was den Ursprung der Frage natürlich nicht klärt - dazu sollte man mal einen Blick in die entsprechenden Fischereiverordnungen werfen (ich hab mir jetzt nicht das ganze Thema durchgelesen um zu schauen, ob der Hinweis irgendwo auftaucht) - dort zumindest ist es in einer Vielzahl der Verordnungen Anglern nicht gestattet gefangende Fische lebend zu transportieren....

|wavey:


----------



## Lenzibald (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Servus. Was ich damit sagen wollte ist das ich denke das mindestens die hälfte aller Angler bei uns nicht eimal wissen wo das Herz bei einem Fischt liegt. Wie sollens da nen Herzstich machen. Diese EU Verordnungen sind sowieso das Größte. Die brauchen wahrscheinlich ne Verordnung wie man richtig Schei... geht. Beispiel Bananenkrümmung, zuviel Salz aud dem Gebäck. Marmelade muß in Konfitüre umbenannt werden und so weiter. Ich finde das zum Kotzen was da aufgeführt wird. So schluß jetzt sonst reg ich mich noch unnötig auf.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Syntac (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Fischpaule:

In Deinem ersten Link steht "Landwirte, also auch Fischzüchter und Teichwirte, können ihre eigenen Tiere in ihren eigenen Transportmitteln über eine Entfernung von bis zu 50km unter Einhaltung .... transportieren". 

Nach dem, schenken wir mal unserem Anwalt hier Glauben, uns die Fische nach dem Fang gehören, dürfte man diese also transportieren (eine Teichwirtschaft vorausgesetzt). 

Was mich jedoch stutzig macht, die Verordnung gilt ja für alle Tiere, und in dem gleichen LInk steht, dass jeder der Tiere über mehr als 65km transportiert, eine Zulassung vom Veterinärsamt benötigt...
So, wenn ich im Urlaub fahr und meinen Hund dabei habe, sind das aber mehr als 65 km


----------



## Fischpaule (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Syntac schrieb:


> So, wenn ich im Urlaub fahr und meinen Hund dabei habe, sind das aber mehr als 65 km



:qwenn du den Hund gewerbsmäßig verkaufen würdest (was ich doch nicht erwarte), dürfte die Verordnung bestimmt greifen :m

#h


----------



## Syntac (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

hey guten Morgen! #h


...ne, das nicht - wollte nur etwas § reiten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ich habe auch schon mal einen vereinsinternen Kontrolleur vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt...
:vik:
Wir unterhielten uns ein wenig und die Sprache kam auf die Vereinsregeln. Hmmm, dachte ich mir, mal sehen. Ich erläuterte ihm unmißverständlich, dass ich es nicht einsehen würde, von meinem derzeitigen Wohnort 35 km an den Fluß zu fahren, nur um einen nach 10 Minuten gefangenen Karpfen weitere 5 Stunden in der Plastiktüte vergammeln zu lassen. Weiterhin dozierte ich , dass, wenn wir schon dabei wären, ich unter keinen Umständen um 1.00 Uhr nach Hause gehen würde, wenn mir der Sinn danach stehen würde. Die Gründe hätte ich ihm gerade schon genannt.

Irgendwie kam der Arme (der wirklich nicht verkehrt ist, nur ein wenig "gestreng" tut) gar nicht zum Reden. 
Ich schloß meine Ausführungen mit dem dezenten Hinweis, dass ich nun schon über 20 Jahre im Verein bin (er bringt es auf 5), und das zählt im traditionsbewussten Bayern schon eine Menge. Was hätte er jetzt noch sagen sollen? 

Manchmal kann man die Regeln auch mit ein bisschen Wald- und Wiesenpsychologie zu seinen Gunsten auslegen.


----------



## TJ. (3. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Interessiert villeicht den Kontrolleur vom Verein hier am Neckar kontrolliert aber die Polizei

Um zu dem Hund zu kommen die Fische werden ja auch nicht gewerbsmäßig verkauft sondern sind sagen wir mal für einen ausreichend großen gartenteich

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Da die meisten meiner Vereinskollegen alle in den umgebenden Dörfern des Vereinssees
wohnen.ist es langjährige Praxis,dass sie sich Köderfische beschaffen und diese zu Hause hältern.
Meistens werden im Spätsommer/Herbst welche gefangen,weil es im Winter immer schwieriger wird überhaupt vernünftige Köfis zu fangen.
Die hältern die Köfis umfunktionierten Regentonnen,oder 1000l Plastiktanks,manche auch
in ihren Gartenteichen.
Aber alle sind daran interessiert diese Köderbank auch am Leben zu erhalten,da es schließlich Arbeit und Mühe kostet diese zu schaffen und zu pflegen.
Wie schon gesagt wird dies schon lange so gemacht und die Jungs würden auch garnicht einsehen,dieses Vorgehen in Zukunft zu unterlassen,ob nun Verboten oder nicht!
Daher würde ich es keinem Gewässerwart raten,auch nur zu versuchen,sie von dieser Praxis abzubringen,dieser würde auf der nächsten Haptversammlung abgewählt und 
ein neuer,welcher damit sicher keine Probleme hätte,eingesetzt.
Zum Glück sind unsere Gewässerwarte für uns Angler da und nicht ausführendes Organ von Tierphilosofen und Rechtsstaat!
Was aber nicht etwa heißen soll,man würde bei groben Verstössen oder auch wirklichem
Fehlverhalten nicht einschreiten.

Taxidermist


----------



## Fischpaule (5. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Moin

Das überwiegende Verbot für Angler ihre Fänge lebend mitzunehmen, resultiert nicht nur aus wünschen von "Tierphilosophen" - dieses hat neben dem tierschutzrechtlichen Aspekt auch einen seuchenschutzrechtlichen Aspekt - gerade der Umgang mit Köderfischen stellt große Gefahren da - in so einem schönen Gartenteich, der womöglich noch mit Koi besetzt ist lauern u.U. eine Reihe von bösen Überraschungen, die sehr schnell auch das Vereinsgewässer erreichen können....

#h


----------



## ernie1973 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

@Fischpaule:

Das erklärt aber doch nur, warum man *keine* Fische vom privaten Teich (tot&lebendig) z.B. als Köfis mit zum Angelgewässer nehmen darf --> findet seinen Niederschlag hier in NRW schon eindeutig in der Vorschrift des § 7 I Landesfischereiordnung NRW, welcher nach meiner Kenntnis vor allem der Verbreitung von Krankheiten & Seuchen engegenwirken soll!

Der Transport gefangener Fische *in die andere Richtung* ist davon jedoch nicht erfasst!

Deswegen verweise ich auf mein ausführlicheres Statement weiter oben, dass gefangene Fische lebendig nach meiner Ansicht problemlos (nat. artgerecht!!!) zum eigenen Teich zwecks Besatz transportiert werden dürfen!!!(was natürlich *nur* für eine nicht-kommerzielle/gewerbliche Verwendung gilt, da ansonsten die hier angeführten Transportverodnungen greifen, wenn jemand im größeren Umfang für kommerzielle Zwecke transportiert!).

Der TE fragte ja, ob er gefangene Fische lebendig zu seinem Teich transportieren darf - *nicht umgekehrt*!

Ein "privater Besatz" ins Angelgewässer ist gleich aus mehreren Gründen und aufgrund einiger Vorschriften strikt (und zu Recht!) verboten, u.a. auch wegen dem Krankheitsaspekt und der Hege!!!

Warum ich aber gefangene Fische (als mein EIGENTUM) nicht lebendig in meinen eigenen privaten Teich transportieren sollte, erschließt sich mir aus keiner der hier bisher zitierten Vorschriften!

Petri & a nice day!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



Syntac schrieb:


> @Fischpaule:
> 
> In Deinem ersten Link steht "Landwirte, also auch Fischzüchter und Teichwirte, können ihre eigenen Tiere in ihren eigenen Transportmitteln über eine Entfernung von bis zu 50km unter Einhaltung .... transportieren".
> 
> ...


 
Sind wir mit dem §§-reiten jetzt schon durch???

Für *nicht gewerbliche* *private *Tiertransporte in geringem Umfang gelten die Transportverordnungen nach meiner Kenntnis *nicht*.

Denke, die Ausgangsfrage des TE dürfte nun beantwortet sein, oder???

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## dukewolf (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Ob nun egal oder nicht legal.
Ich gebe hier einmal die eingebürgerte Sachlage ins Forum, wie es in Bayern oft gehandhabt und gedultet wird.
Wenn man Karpfen oder Schleien fängt, sagt keiner etwas dagegen, wenn man sie in geräumigen Eimer lebend mit nach Hause nimmt.
Der Grund ist meißt der folgende:
In meiner Region sind viele Gewässer sehr verschlammt, dahingehend schmecken die frisch gefangenen Karpfen nicht gerade köstlich.
Viele Angler haben hier ihre eigenen Teiche worin sie ihren Fang bis zum Herbst setzen, bzw besitzen sie gute Fischkästen.
Ich für mein Teil mache dies ebenso.
Karpfen werden von mir 2 - 4 Wochen in Fischkästen gehältert.  
Der Geschmack ist danach 1 A


----------



## Detty (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Wozu noch gefangene Fische lebend mit nehmen!?
1.:Abgesehen von Weissfischen,Rotaugen ect.Warum lebend mit nehmen wenn maßig?Das gibt in NDS richtig ein auf den sack wenn erwischt!
2.:Köfis lebend hältern....an Vereinsgewässern noch erlaubt bzw. deduldet.An "öffentlichen"Gewässern wo die Waspo auch das sagen hat seit einem guten Jahr nicht mehr gestattet.Nur tote Köfis.


----------



## Der-Hechter (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



CCH schrieb:


> Wozu noch gefangene Fische lebend mit nehmen!?
> 1.:Abgesehen von Weissfischen,Rotaugen ect.Warum lebend mit nehmen wenn maßig?Das gibt in NDS richtig ein auf den sack wenn erwischt!
> 2.:Köfis lebend hältern....an Vereinsgewässern noch erlaubt bzw. deduldet.An "öffentlichen"Gewässern wo die Waspo auch das sagen hat seit einem guten Jahr nicht mehr gestattet.Nur tote Köfis.


  oha! quellen bitte!


----------



## gründler (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

......


----------



## dukewolf (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*



			
				 CCH schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu noch gefangene Fische lebend mit nehmen!?


Die Gründe nannte ich auf Seite 16.
Was sollte dagegen sprechen ?


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gefangene Fische lebend mitnehmen legal?*

Servus. Das Problem ist das viele Angler kein Verständnis dafür haben das man einen Fisch entnimmt. Wenn ich Angeln gehe darf ich mir pro Fischtag 3 Edelfische entnehmen. Ich habe 3 Karpfensäcke wo jeweils ein Fisch reinkommt, wenn ich dann mit Ageln aufhöre wird die ausrüstung verstaut dann die Fische mitsamt Karpfensack in eine Große Wanne Wasser dazu und ab ins Auto. Nach maximal 15 minuten Fahrzeit bin ich an meinem Teich und setze die Fische rein. Was spricht also dagegen ?
MfG
Lenzi


----------

